# Believe



## fairygirl

:dust: :dust:

The PMA affirmation 

Hello universe we'd like to say. 
That we believe in you day by day
we look to you each day and night
In the hope that you hear our plight

Our request is simple; from us to you. 
we don't mind if it's pink or blue
Love we'd give, of that were sure
Please bring a baby to our door.

We leave this with you to hear our dreams. 
from all of us here, we're now a team.

:dust: :dust:​

Find number sequences here.


----------



## fairygirl

Here it is girlies, our thread of PMA, spiritual guidance and general gossip.

:friends:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah, 

It is up and running, that is great. 

Hope everyone likes the poem. x


----------



## Ava Grace

woohoo!!! I love it! thanks for creating it Fairygirl xxxx

nic have you found it? xx


----------



## Ava Grace

oops beat me to it! hehe!

I love the poem by the way :) xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm here!!!

Going to have to go now. Bedtime for me. 

Will try to get on tomorrow for an hour or so. 

Hi to anyone knew on here!

See you lovely :friends: later. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Sorry ladies I'm flagging i'm going to bed! Nic enjoy the quiz tomorrow & fairygirl i'll be on tomorrow night if your around?

Night & big hugs to my future bump buddies xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

should be new sorry! ha ha.

Night all. xxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I'll be here I would imagine. Night my lovelies, thanks for all your kind words. I wonder if anyone new will float in?

Sweet dreams of BFPs! xxxx


----------



## Titi

floating........... : )


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Titi,

How is everyone else? Got to go to the quiz tonight, should be a good night. A load of teachers verses a load of parents. Strange thing is we are a team of English teachers and none of our specialist subject is English literature! :haha:

Mine is cheap wine from Tesco! (well not so much now!)

Hope you're all ok. Missing not being here already! 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Titi!
Nic, I hope your quiz goes well! Enjoy a drink for me too please.

I drew a card for us today, and I didn't understand how the message relates to us. So I shuffled again and got the SAME card. They keep doing this to me so here it is:

_Angel Gabrielle says 'You have an important purpose involving communication and the arts. Please don't allow insecurities to hold you back. I will help you.'_

Could this be more work related for all of us?

Woo Nic, just noticed you got post 11 :p

Hmm.. Just explained to DF about the cards last night. He doesn't go for any of it. But I was shuffling the cards and one slipped and leapt face up. Oh look it was Isabella AGAIN!! She's the one that says timing is right for a new venture and there will be a positive outcome.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Fairygirl,nic & Titi! How are you?

Fairygirl I think that card is a good sign! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

That card is freaking me out.
I'm in quite high spirits today. Think it's coz it's another day we can mark off our wait. How was your day today Ava?


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi hun, sorry I had to go and pick DH up and he persuaded me to do an Asda run so only just got back in! absolutely starving so just had tea!!!

Have you had a good evening hun? xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Quiz was really good. We won!!!!!

Couldn't believe it considering we had some top teachers there and we were two people down. 

Had a good night. Took my mind off TTC a bit, which is good. Only problem was I missed everyone!

Night xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey nic, glad you had a good night hun xx


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry girls. BnB was really quiet so watched some tv and had a sleep. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi,

Curry night tonight, mmm, can't wait. 

I have decided to have a drink of wine tonight. I am on AF and I rarely drink. I just think it is because it is a special thing for me and my sister and mum to go out together. 

Hope everyone is well. Will miss you all for a second night...

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

I will miss you Nic!

I shall draw our card. Or rather it leapt out at me.
_The Patience Card says: Now is the time to learn, study, and gather information. Enjoy being a student, because in the future, you will synthesize your knowledge into action._


Ooo Nic, another ticker for this cycle. xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I keep changing. My old one was a few days out so decided to put a new one in because it was right. 

The next nine months are a time to gather knowledge and study- I still worry about things like how to hold a baby and what do i do etc. 

I know it will all come to me, I just worry about it. 

New signature new life!! :) 

Any plans for this evening?

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

I worry about holding the baby right and stuff too! I thought the card represented babies too. 

It's a very pretty sig and Mr Storky is on his journey to give you a little one!!

No real plans for the evening. DF has work, so just gonna eat and sleep. Ooo I have a Private Practice to watch so may indulge in that if not too sleepy.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Vintage silver cross pram. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Is that your positive thought for the day?!? :p
I was looking at Mama and Papas last night as alot of people recommend them and my Mum says Liverpool has a huge store (She plans to move there). Still can't win me over from my SilverCross though!
I'm just gonna eat my lunch then draw us a card. Do you have a preference for the pack?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Whichever one you feel drawn to hun, 

Silver cross is my fave at the minute and I keep thinking about others to save money, but that is the one I want. 

Can you count me out the 14th card if they are spread across the floor please?
xxx


----------



## fairygirl

DF just stole some of my chocolate buttons!!

The group card says:
_Caressa 'You are at the end of a cycle in your life. Call upon the angels to comfort you, and to guide you to your next step. Happiness awaits you now.'_
Nic, 14th card was _Leila 'Spend some time alone in nature meditating about your desires and intentions. Ask the angels to help you gain a positive perspective.'_

I like both of those cards. :thumbup:

Hmm another for me I think, find out where my PMA has upped and left to. Erm.. Card 22, was Yvonne, saying my dead cat was being looked after by the angels.


----------



## nuttynicnak

glad the cat is with the angels. :flower:

Just doing some :laundry:

DH has been trying to find the icon for make me my tea. Told him it doesn't exist!

Got lots of PMA today after me AF is :ban: from entering this site for at least 39 weeks!

Also going to have some nice :wine: tonight as a treat and some chocolate. 

It's all good. 
Just had another look at pram. Dh wants black I want vintage. 
Also raised an interesting point what if someone was to buy me one just out of the blue. Said I would send it back. He then asked what if i hurt their feelings, said I didn't care, it would be me pushing it around and they should ask :oops: 

I'm not always this straightforward. I do have tact as well! x


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl: You do make me chuckle. Is that his way of saying he'll buy it if you get the black one. I don't know what colour I want. Maybe taking another look will help.

I'm giggling as just beat DF at Penguin Toss on Facebook, YAY I rule!

Other things to be positive about:
Ryan Giggs being offered another contract at ManUtd, I don't actually follow football much these days but would be devastated if he left.

I posted way back in September that we'd agreed the dates for our Christmas activities at work and how excited I was that this meant I could ttc. Well I cheated a bit and put the month forward and met you guys. Just smiling at how quickly the time has passed and that I'm here.


----------



## nuttynicnak

I do try to make people smile.

Nah, he meant parents buying it. I know it is a lot of money and wouldn't expect anyone else to buy it for me, but if they did then it would be fair for me to request the one i want. I would to be fair say the one I want is expensive. Whatever you think is a reasonable amount give to me and we'll add the rest. 

I know his parents though and the'd buy the cheaper one (no offence meant to them, it's just the way they are)

Better not let him see that comment he'll see his bum. x


----------



## fairygirl

We definately have the right to choose! We're the ones using it!
DF likes the vintage colour if we're having a girl, but probably best to get one of the darker ones to be more unisex. (Doh, couldn't think of the word then).


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have seen the pram when I was out a few weeks ago and loved it. 

I really like it. I think it has to be that one. I do care what he thinks, i just always end up compromising on things and this is something that I want. 
x


----------



## fairygirl

Have you seen it in a shop?
I wanna go see some but waiting til I know I'm expecting?


----------



## nuttynicnak

No seen someone pushing it. I am also avoiding looking in shops until i am expecting. 

I was in a local market and seen it. Instantly recognised it. 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## fairygirl

Ì keep looking at the prams in the playground, recognising each brand.
I wanna be expecting! Just realised if I can test on the 22nd it'll be 28 days til my 28th birthday :p
Got no appetite today, hence the late breakfast and lunch. DF just put a pizza in the oven I'm really not interested. Stupid nerves! What you gonna have with your wine and chocolate?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Just cooking tea now. DH asleep on sofa. 

Going to have steak, mushrooms, chips and he'll have some peas as well. 

Something a bit special for us. 

You'll get your appetitie back soon. I don't know how I will be next month in your situation. x


----------



## fairygirl

Me and DF are ignoring each other, not on purpose but a laptop each we don't say much apart from my burps. :rofl: 
Urgh, mushrooms! I used to like steak when I ate meat. I could smell my DF's bacon that he had the other morning earlier, haven't cleaned the hob :blush: and thought mm. That is one of my biggest fears that when I'm pregnant I'll start craving meat. 
There are loads of suggestions of things to do during the 2ww, but I don't think any will entirly take your mind off it. Anyway, I have lots of PMA for you and Ava and Summerbaby and Titi. So you won't need to worry xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I am not a big lover of steak hence the half eaten piece still on my plate. I became a vegetarian once and ended up making myself ill. I was eating enough food and getting the right nutrition. I was only 17 so I suppose it was me being young and silly. It has put me off doing it again though for fear of getting ill again. 

I am cautious with the food i buy. 

Me and DH are like that, both on our laptops. Is DF working tonight? 

Thought AF was going this morning as went very light, but she's come back tonight with a bit of a vengeance. 

Going to start pricing things up again now for baby. Always makes me feel much more positive. 

X


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah DF is going in about half hour. 
AF is just saying goodbye for 9 months or so.
What sort of things are you pricing up?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Cots, wardrobes and whether it would be cheaper to get a wardrobe from Argos and a cot separate rather than simply getting a set that would cost more. 

I also need a chest of drawers. 

X factor wooohoooo. 

Starting to stress about ovulation now. x


----------



## fairygirl

Garg! Missed the start of xfactor again. Forgot it was earlier again. I quite like argos furniture, I have a wardrobe, chest of drawers and bedside chest set in our babies room that I've had for at least 4 years that has been taken apart and put back together again 4 times, it won't last another move but has done really well! Think they still do the set, let me find it for you, here. It only has 2 stars, but I love it. We bought our posh wardrobes from furniture123 online as they were the only place that had the style I wanted and DF's chest of drawers were from ikea last Christmas. Don't forget to check your nectar card portal for extra points if shopping online! I also use my Tesco credit card for big items and pay it off straight out of my savings. Points, points, points!!


----------



## fairygirl

Don't stress about ovulation, are you going to OPK or anything?


----------



## nuttynicnak

I don't want to. This is only the first proper month for me so I don't want to start doing that yet. x


----------



## fairygirl

I popped another reply to you in TinselTots.
Try here for help figuring out cycle length and fertile days. Also I like the calendar here. I'm an academic and have to understand what's going on! Found this cool one too, apart from the stupid prompt that keeps coming up to install something.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks for this, 

Stopped looking at cots now. It is too complicated. 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

I have that cot at my mums. It's one that turns into a small bed when they are big enough. All I know is that she'll be buying me a sprung baby matress for it as you have tio have a sprung one for when it is used as a bed. I can't remember where she got it from though as I was away at uni at the time.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Most fertile days seem to be between 26th and 30th so :sex: on the 22nd, 25th, 28th, and 30th just to make sure. :haha:

This is really complicated before I was ttc I just assumed it was have :sex: and then done! How stupid am i!


----------



## fairygirl

It is crazy. My niece was concieved on my brother's 17th birthday. An accident and all that. It was meant to happen obviously. But why!? We have to try so hard to get it right!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I know, it's frustrating isn't it?

x


----------



## fairygirl

Saying that we are both super new to it and should count our blessings that we'll be getting speedy bfps. xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yep, 

We will all get out :bfp: this time. I am sure of it. Everything has pointed to it anyway. 

Just got really upset. Feel really teary and a bit down. It's not like me so feels a bit strange. Think it is just me. Will go and speak to DH and see if I can get a cuddle. 

Did you see Stacey go out of the X Factor?

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah I saw her go. She was the weakest tonight though. I want Olly to win now. 

I think it's ok to have a cry. Especially this time of year. 

My PMA is creeping back this eve. Plan A is being pregnant already. Plan B is ovulating a couple of days after you next cycle and poas with you! We're really not that far apart.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Glad your PMA is back. 

I am fine now. It was someone that had upset me. I traced back to when I got upset and remembered something that had happened! Feel fine now. 

Can't wait for AF to go and then I can start trying again. I am really excited for a sept baby and then at christmas next year. I can't wait. x


----------



## fairygirl

Glad you figured out why you were upset. 

Wish AF on her merry way, she can go somewhere really exotic, anywhere she wants, no expense spared. We honestly don't mind and will be fine in her absence.

Where will we all be at Christmas next year!?!?


----------



## nuttynicnak

with a little baby. On christmas morning I will be getting up early and giving baby a feed. Then We will open presents and then getting ready for visits. 

I will be dressing her in the little dress with tights and the little booties (like uggs) that are in Tesco. 

Then putting her little coat on and popping her in my travel car seat and taking her to grandparents to be idolised. 

What about you?


----------



## fairygirl

Cursing because the toys are all stashed in the space where the tree is this year.
Cuddles that warm your heart on Christmas Eve when we take the time to reflect that it is our little families first Christmas. DF will be as excited as ever and asking me when we can have another one.
It'll be chilly and the baby will need to be wrapped up extra warm. Car seat into car and off to visit all the family. Baby may well be still in pajamas ready to open a special outfit from a grandparent. I'll be all smiles but probably end up frustrated that everyone else is holding my baby and not me, until the secret weapon of breastfeeding gives me some quality time and peace away.


----------



## nuttynicnak

That really does warm your heart doesn't it.

I know it does mine. 

I will be making sure I get all my own cuddles though. Especially in the morning when my and DH will be getting her ready to go out and spending a special christmas with her. 

Dh usually books some time off before christmas so that will be nice as well. 

Nic x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Off to bed now. 

Night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Night, sweet dreams xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yah, 

b&b back up and running. xxx


----------



## fairygirl

I know, makes life better. I'm in a bit of a state today. Off now to try and type it all in to my journal before my swim. Hopefully talk to you later?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hopefully. Hope your ok. xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies!!!!

How are you? I have felt lost without this site this weekend!!!! Missed you :(

xxxxxxxxx

P.S i'm still at work so being cheeky and coming on here for 5mins then heading home so I will be back to chat in about half an hour :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey Hun, 

How are you?

It was down for the whole day yesterday and I didn't know what to do with myself. I started to get a bit stressed out! 

How has your weekend been? 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

I was going mad with no real bnb time this weekend. 

I guess I should draw us a card for today.

Ooo, this is a nice one and it jumped out the pack when my phone rang so I put it back in, then it got drawn for us, so really wants us to get this message.
_Francesca: What do you want right now? Visualize it and it will come about. Negativity will block your progress._


Francesca my dear, I'm too scared to visualize what I really want because I'm afraid it's not gonna happen.


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's a lovely card. 

I'm visualising BFP!


----------



## fairygirl

I was visualising it'd be me at the front of the audience on the reserved seat for the nativity next year. Maybe complete with little one if I didn't have child care or I wanted to go in and show baby off. It's a really strong image.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sounds great. x

I am visualising christmas morning getting baby dressed to go and visit my parents. I wont even get baby in the house properly before my parents will have her out of the car seat. 

Then we go home and chill out, all three of us. x


----------



## Ava Grace

yeah I am finally home! 

I love that card and what a lovely visulisation nic!

missed you girls xx


----------



## Ava Grace

sorry didn't see your lovely post Fairygirl about the nativity play I love that too!

I'm visulising having a huge bump and telling everyone at the end of March after DH's birthday that we're pregnant! (pma pma pma!!!!!!!)


----------



## fairygirl

So come on Ava, what can you see?
I can see your BFP!


----------



## Ava Grace

and yours too hun we are in this together! 2 BFP's in december and nics in January!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yay, 

All three bump buddies together. We will all have a beautiful bump ready for Sept babies and then tinsel tots. 

My baby girl (or boy) I don't mind which, but convinced it will be a girl. 

I know my parents will idolise baby and really look out for her. 

How are you Ava? I missed you both yesterday. 

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm ok thanks nic, I missed being on here.

I have been crazy busy at work so that has kept me occupied!

How's things with you? xx


----------



## fairygirl

I wanna be 5 weeks preggers on Christmas Eve! 
I wanna have a nice bump when DF goes to audition for Xfactor in March. (I 'made' him do his application yesterday, took all of a minute to persuade him)
I wanna be eating digestives at my desk when I'm meant to be teaching to stop morning sickness.
Yes I am visualising all this things!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Oo sorry Nic and Ava I was posting that as you were chatting.
Hope you're well Ava x


----------



## Ava Grace

are you watching the amanda holden prgramme on widwives?? I just saw a baby born! that scared me a bit! now I'm visulising pain!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oo I just found it, thanks hun. xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh i'm staying away from watching anything like that until I am pregnant and there is nothing I can do!

Sounds great about your visualisations. I might have to buy some digestives as well. Is that how far you would be if you were to test then?

I can't believe that i worked out I am due to test on my nana's birthday. That made me feel all warm inside!

Any plans for the week? x


----------



## Ava Grace

busy week at work then my best friends 30th down south at the weekend! not really looking forward to it too much to be honest as I know i'm going to be stressin with af due at that time!! arghh!!! i'm scared!! 

what you upto? xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hoping to go to the Xmas markets in town this week and then Thursday is the school disco at a club in Bolton. Then Friday we break up for hols. 

I am really looking forward to breaking up and having a few weeks off. 

DH finishes next Tuesday which means that we can have a nice few weeks together. It is when i will be ovulating as well so we will both be quite relaxed about it. 

Forgot to ask. The calculators predict when you're ovulating, but how do you know that you are for certain?


----------



## fairygirl

I wanna test on 22nd, 23rd and 25th, digi on the 25th. Not sure if I'll last. Was thinking about getting them off an ebay seller and just getting it over and done with once they arrive. Given up on the ideal that my first poas will be positive.

Hmm this week I have that late panto on Weds night, watched the dress rehearsal and have to say it's not the Junior's best. Need to try and be producitve and get some most of my assessments done so I don't have to do them during the hols. Carol Service Fri. Niece at some point Saturday. Got my Nan's on Sunday the 20th. Plenty to keep me busy but I know exactly what will be on my mind the whole time!


----------



## fairygirl

Nic, as I'm not opk or bbt, I went with my gut feeling. It's generally the day before or last day of ewcm. xx


----------



## Ava Grace

I don't think you can ever really know...do you use opk's? or temping? temping is probably the most accurate way..I did use opk's but I found that they kind of take the spontaneity out of it. 

If you listen to your body it will tell you with cm & cramps and you will feel more fertile in that you will want to bd more x


----------



## Ava Grace

so Fairygirl we will be testing on Tuesday is that right? (22nd) oh my goodness I am soooo nervous! 

I'm not sure at all how I feel?? I want to be positive but equally don't want to get my hopes up! this is the worst part of the month! I hate waiting! xx


----------



## fairygirl

That's the plan, but you will have to forgive me if I cave. Right now I wanna get to Weds. Then Friday will be the real hard day. AF should be knocking if she's coming (and going by my cramps this is a real possibilty). When would you normally test? Which dpo?


----------



## Ava Grace

I normally wait until af is late but I have been known to do it 4 days before but that got expensive!! I don't trust my cycle since I took agnus catus the lenghth changes every month! If I can I will leave it until 24th and then I know the result will be a true one!

This programme is scaring me!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm not temping or POAS either yet. This is ttc month 2 and i don't want to get caught up in all the testing etc. If i have a few months of nothing then I might start trying to see about that. 

I do get cramps around the time when I am supposed to OV so I will be looking out for that. 

I guess it is all about trusting your body. 

Finish on friday. 

This programme is scaring me. She's really bad. 

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic my advice would be don't go for the opk's or temping I think it stresses both you and DH to much and puts too much pressure on. My dr said it can have an adverse affect due to the extra stress it puts on you! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

This programme is pretty good. 
Ava I had my longest cycle of 33 days last month. Month before EPO messed me up and the one before was first after pill so I don't feel I have a true picture. The 22nd will be CD 35 I think.

I even wanted to by a bbt thermometer to watch my temps at the end of this cycle. Madness. But like you Nic I'd get caught up.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Just nearly passed out watching that. I do not cope with blood and pain and anything at all very well. 

Think i need to re think! I am going to struggle i think.


----------



## Ava Grace

I think it's fine when you are in that situation and it's all worth it at the end!

I did not like seeing the baby not breathing though!!! amanda held it together well though x


----------



## nuttynicnak

I am worried now though. 

Have you seen the woman who had an orgasm during labour? I want one of them!! 

:haha:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Bedtime for me. 

Good night x


----------



## Ava Grace

night nic xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

:haha: Nic.
I'll be turning the air blue when I'm in labour!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ha Ha, 

Night x


----------



## fairygirl

Night Nic xx
I'll be off shortly. Need to read the main forum yet. See bnb, see what you've done!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi, 

Can't stay long tonight as I am going to the Trafford centre with a friend from work. 

Going to go out and have some nice tea. Can't wait. 

Hope your both ok.

How have your days been?

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Oh, Nic I was attempting a nap and must of missed you. Day was quite chilled. Our children's nativity was packed. I also enjoyed practising our carols this morning. Had our leavers tea after work, going to be really sad to see one of my friends go :cry:. So tired now, guess I spoke too soon when I said the end of term fatigue hadn't hit me yet.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey nic, hope you have fun at trafford center. I need to go there one night this week to get a dress. Hope your ok xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Card for the day:
_Athena: 'It is safe to be powerful. You know how to be powerful in a loving way that benefits others as well as yourself.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Fairygirl that is a nice card too! I love these cards :)

me and DH are about to watch the Film four christmases to get us into the festive spirit! 
xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oo let me know if it is any good. xx


----------



## Ava Grace

I will do hun, we wanted to see it at the cinema last xmas but didn't get chance..the advert of it looked just like my family at xmas so I think it will be very funny! 

DH is cleaning the kitchen and doing the washing!!!! oh my god news flash!!!! hmmm why is he doing that??????


----------



## fairygirl

Wow! What's he after?


----------



## Ava Grace

hmmm i'm not sure! I will find out though..... xx


----------



## fairygirl

My DF actually gave me money this morning. It's always the other way round coz I do the budget but he got some cash tips for serving drinks last night. I'm shocked he didn't keep it for beer money and he just said I should decide what to do with it. Huh?!?


----------



## Ava Grace

weird...our men are being strange!!

Need to put my computer off while I watch the film now hun as I need to get a hot water bottle i'm freezing!!! speak soon lovely xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Of course, go for it. I'm thinking bed myself. Night xx


----------



## Ava Grace

Night hun xxx

P.s film is very funny, worth a watch :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi both, 

How are you?

My DH has not been acting strange, he is his usually grumpy, scrooge self! 

How are you both? Hope you're well. :hugs:

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Card for today is a familiar one.
_Fiona, 'Now that you've asked the angels for help, be open to receiving Divine guidance and assistance. You deserve Heaven's help._

Thank You Angels.


----------



## Ava Grace

what do you think that means Fairygirl? xx


----------



## fairygirl

I think we should be open to guidance by the angels. Feel free to ask questions and ask for help, we deserve it!


----------



## Ava Grace

hmm I like that! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sorry Fairygirl, 
Just asked about a card and then read this! 

Sometimes we feel guilty about asking for help because we think of other people who are worse off than us. We all deserve help and it's ok to ask for it. 

Also we need to listen to the angels. They might be telling us something that we don't agree with, but they only have our best interests at heart and they want to do what is best for us. We just need to listen. Last month they were telling me it wasn't right and I wasn't listening. So they put barriers in place to stop it from happening. Not sure why yet, but i trust they know and were working for my best interests. 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Like it Nic. I know the angels only mean the best for me. I keep telling them I'll understand if it is not my month but this time it seems it's them that don't want to listen. I don't want to get my hopes up. I just pray that any sign of AF waits until Friday to show, she better not ruin my carol service! If it is my turn then it has to be both of your turns too, otherwise the angels wouldn't have brought us here. 
I must remember to be thankful to the angels. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I don't know if I told you this already but my best friend had a mc recently and she went to see a councelor/spiritulist to help her deal with it and the lady said to her that the spirits chose their parents to bring them to the earth and they arrive when they want to. I like the idea of this been chosen as parents it makes me smile and think it will happen when the little spirits want it to it really is out of our hands xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I think you have a lot of positive symptoms. I also thank the angels. 

Something strange just happened to me. I could smell smoke (always a sign my grandad is around) I dismissed it as me just being funny, but then I wrote on her I always smell the smoke, instead of thank the angels. 

FX for everyone. xx


----------



## Ava Grace

aww nic that used to happen to me I used to smell me nana but that hasn't happened for ages. They will bring you a BFP hun i'm sure of it xxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have also heard that they chose their parents dependant on what lessons they want to learn in life. I am a big believer in the spiritual side. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

clock says 22:22 as well. 

Good night all. x


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh that is spooky nic!!

Night hun xx


----------



## fairygirl

All the 2s are an awesome sign. Night Nic. xxx

It is really interesting about the spirits choosing their parents. I always feel like I am going through this life to learn something. many religions believe in reincarnation in this way and you have to complete lessons in life to become a higher being. So I can see why the spirits may already be out there.


----------



## fairygirl

Card for the day. We've had this one before. 

_Celeste 'A happy move to a new home or place of employment is in the works. This movement will usher in positive new energy.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's interesting. My house is up for sale! We have been trying to move to recoup some money. We are desperate to start saving more money and our mortgage is killing us every month. 

I hope it is a sign! 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Oo that is really interesting! Are you looking to buy again? What are you looking for?
Good news should be on its way.


----------



## nuttynicnak

We are hoping to eventually emigrate to New Zealand. We have looked at the visas and had some meetings and they think we will be ok. 

We want to rent to save up some money. Me and DH both have good jobs, but all out money goes on mortgage and bills. Our mortgage alone is 1k a month. 

Just can't keep on like this (especially with baby on the way! PMA!) 

Had that card a few times as well! 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Wow, New Zealand. I've seen some pics and it's beautiful. When do you plan to go? 
1K is a lot. you should save a bit renting but will you miss out on any equity?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hopefully in 2013. About two/three years from now. 

We obviously will not be getting anything for our money when we are renting, but it will be well worth it saving up all the money we need to. We wil be able to send about £500 per month in rented accomodation. That i exactly what we need to do.

x


----------



## fairygirl

You and your little family emigrating. What a lovely thing to be able to look forward to.


----------



## fairygirl

Picked a card for us today from the Archangel pack. It is a card I get quite a bit. I think it relates to energy and intuition.

_Archangel Metatron: 'Call upon me to clear and open your chakras, using sacred geometric shapes.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh that is interesting. 

I might do a bit of a meditation on clearing chakras. 

Just had a lovely hot bath ready to pick DH up later now. Very tired though. 

How are you?
X


----------



## fairygirl

DF is about to get my pizza out the oven. He's watching a film, so I'm at a bit of a loss. Suppose I could start reading The Secret. Feeling a little bit blue.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh why hun?


----------



## fairygirl

Just waiting to see what happens. Most people would have tested already, but I have a long cycle to contend with. I don't wanna see a bfn. I know I only have a couple more days to wait. Probably not getting my niece tomorrow now so wll have to look for another distraction.


----------



## nuttynicnak

shoopping is always a good distraction. If i am busy, then i am fine. When I am on my own or not busy that i find things difficult. 

Can't keep my eyes open. Can't believe how tired I am! 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Go for that nap! DF has the day off 2mo, see what time he gets up. We're going to his Dads I think. If he is sleeping late I think I'll try my Stepmum again. Will ring her later.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi girls

would you mind if I join you in here ??? 

A little about me, have been ttc since feb, pregnant in may, mc'd in July and ttc ever since. Since the mc I talk to the angels alot especially my angel baby and pray for a bfp. This cycle I spent quite a bit of time creating pma and positive vibes with my amsyth angel crystal which gave me lots of hope and also with my moonstone however af got me today. 

Do any of you use crystals ??? Booked in for more reiki in the new year - the lady I go to uses angels in her healing and I hope that they will help me with my wish soon.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Mrs Doddy, 

Welcome!

We are all quite big believers in angels etc in here. Reiki is great for healing and helping with balance in your life. 

I currently have a moonstone, which i under my pillow and I am always asking the angels for help and guidance. 

Sorry to hear about your MC. Fx for this month. Ava Grace banned AF from this thread and we have a special poem to protect us. 

X


----------



## fairygirl

Hello Mrs Doddy. Sorry to read AF got you today. We strongly believe in here that it will happen when it's meant to. I have a crystal cocktail on my windowsill at the minute covering a wish and an angel card. The shape looks like a womans reproductive system for some bizarre coincidence. It has rose quartz, amethyst, carnelian, green jade and rhodo something or other that I can never remember. 
I recently bought some angel cards and post a msg from them everyday.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Mrs Doddy,

I have indeed banned af from this thread! she best not disapoint me!

Sorry to hear about your mc it is a hard thing to go through I had one 4 years ago. 

Welcome to the thread xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I believe that it will happen when it's mean too as well - though I'm not too patient in the meantime- something I am trying to teach myself- haven't had reiki for ages and am hoping it will help me. I'm sure that my chakras are out of line


----------



## fairygirl

Where abouts in the UK are you Mrs Doddy? I'm off to stalk your journal. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Mrs doddy what kind of furbabys do you have?

I have a little chihuahua called Fergie x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Forgot to add as well that I am not moving to another forum without you lot. 

x


----------



## fairygirl

Nic I loved your little speech in Ava's journal. We should get flirting with a Silvercross Rep! Do men sell prams? :p


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm sure I'll find one somewhere!

I mean it though, i need you as well to get me through this. We are meant to get this together that is why we all found each other.

We have all found that our men, although they do have there uses, are not best at talking about things like this and dealing with it so we stick together. 

:HUGS: nad :dust: and PMA and everything else we need this month. Plus I gave AF a 9 month debt so she wont be back!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

fairygirl said:


> So come on Ava, what can you see?
> I can see your BFP!




fairygirl said:


> Where abouts in the UK are you Mrs Doddy? I'm off to stalk your journal. x


I'm in Surrey x


----------



## Ava Grace

Thats a great idea about the 3 prams! Ok PMA coming back a little! 

thanks girls xx


----------



## fairygirl

Yes we will all move threads together. Keep sending out that wish for bfps! Afterall you have come into a run of luck. Come to think of it, I was dreading today so much and got a snow day instead.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Ava Grace said:


> Mrs doddy what kind of furbabys do you have?
> 
> I have a little chihuahua called Fergie x

I have two cats who have funny individual personalities x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Which ones are we having again?

Ok we are in the trafford centre (Fairygirl and Mrs have come for a visit!)
We all having silver cross prams on our fave colour and are walking around visiting ELC, John lewis, Gap kids, Next kids and sharing stories.

Then we go to lunch and give babies a nice bottle of warm milk. Then we go to the baby changing and change them and then carry on!! 

What else?


----------



## Ava Grace

a night out in manchester while our DH's stay in and babysit! x


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is moaning that her credit card is taking more of a battering than she had planned.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ha ha, 

DH has decided to ring and give me a list of what 'he' wants and we have a row on the phone! 

(just making it a bit more realistic!)
x


----------



## fairygirl

Ava, a classy non alcohol fuelled night out in Manchester, maybe the theatre? Don't think vodka and brestfeeding mix. x


----------



## Ava Grace

hahahaha! thats something I think we will get used to! having no money! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Mrs D, what are your cats names? (I want a furbaby too!)


----------



## Ava Grace

Yes the theatre (I actually love musicals!)...I forgot you can't drink whilst breastfeeding!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Theatre sounds good. We can go to the lowry (much nicer than town) and have a meal at the restaurant there. 

xx


----------



## fairygirl

I think it'll be a brisk early winter evening.


----------



## nuttynicnak

not dissimilar to tonight! Babies need to be wrapped up warm!


----------



## Ava Grace

Yesin fur and mitts!

The lowry is lovey we live right by there! we go to pizza express alot!! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

we're going to watch white christmas at the lowry on christmas eve, 

Can't wait. x


----------



## Ava Grace

aww that will be nice...we are down south for xmas at my hubby's dads he is from st albans originally.

I know i'm going to get quizzed about babies at christmas! x


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds like a plan ladies.


----------



## nuttynicnak

I always get quizzed about babies. It's one of those things. 

If you aren't married and don't have a partner it is when are you going to get yourself a man?

When you have a man, it's when will you get married?

When you are married, it is when will you have a baby?

Does my head in. I say things back like - when are you going to get your bus pass?

People can be really insensitive can't they? For all they know there might be something that is preventing one of these things. 
x


----------



## Ava Grace

I know that is exactly what I think. DH says I shouldn't care what people say but it does upset me. I might just shout "WHEN I CAN HAVE BABIES NOW BOG OFF!!!"...what do you think? xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Don't start me on that am sick of people asking me if I am pregnant- if I was I would tell you ! Argh i don't need to be reminded that it's not happening. Wish people would mind thier own business. Sorry didn't mean to off on a rant there !


----------



## fairygirl

I've not really been asked. Prob coz we're not married yet. All I'm getting is 'Have you set a date yet?'. i actually turned around the other day and said no 'Baby, Dog, Wedding, in that order.'


----------



## Ava Grace

I love that you put a dog before the wedding! you will love having a dog! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ranting is ok. 

They are very insensitive these people and that is what does my head in. 

Love the response AVA! Do it! 

Honestly say something back and it stops them from ever saying anything again! 

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Love it fairy girl.

I got the man, then wedding, now babies, then after that it will be second baby. 

There is always something!! x


----------



## fairygirl

All these lovely things to look forward to. No need to be miserable at all. (Note to self and Ava).


----------



## nuttynicnak

:haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

thing is they are the people that have kids already so know what we have to go through to get there so why ask ?? 

One of the girls in my office seems to be a bit obsessive and asks me all the time - I used to talk about it freely but since the mc I don't want to talk about it, she goes on and on " how is the baby making going ??? ... " I turned round and said "going thanks" a mean what does she want a run down on when we dtd !!!!!!!!!!! I am seeing her at a party tonight and I will be with my H so I hope that she doesn't say anything but if she does I am going to tell her I don't want to keep talking about it and hope she goes away !!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good luck tonight. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Christmas is here, the time of joy. 
With all or hopes
on a :pink: or a :blue:

We like to share our goodwill
it's get quite hard when we've
come off the pill.

Our motto is for PMA
Our one true wish 
for Af to keep away.

Our faith sometimes goes
we know this happens when
we're caught up in our woes.

We want the best from 2010
A :bfp: then baby, but at 
least then we'll know when

Our bellys are now quite ready
for the special present brought
we promise it a teddy
to comfort in the dark. 

We all have different stories. 
That set us all apart
United in our one dream.
to help a second heart. 

x

Seen as though people were losing some PMA. I thought I might have a go at another poem. 

Not that good, but oh well. x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Nic it is lovely. I think you've captured us perfectly.


----------



## fairygirl

Todays card is Celeste again! I'm not planning a move house or employment. 
Nic it must be time for you to go onto Rightmove and start looking at where you'd like to move xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh, will do. 
x


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo. Good one.

_Caressa 'You are at the end of a cycle in your life. Call upon your angels to comfort you and to guide you to your next step. Happiness awaits you now.'_

That's the end of TTC for us then.


----------



## Ava Grace

Thats a great card for today and how i'm feeling. I love new year and I am going do positive things to help me get my BFP. Jan is a new start and 2010 is our year!! You will get your BFP this month and me and nic in jan....still time to get 3 silver cross prams togther :) xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sounds good. 

Had a look a right move and found the perfect house where I want to rent. It is new on the market, now if only i could sell mine! 

FG- Would you mind doing a special card for me please?

Thanks Hun, don't worry if you can't. x

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

where are you moving to nic? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ava, 

Have you head of cosmic ordering and what you want you attract? 

I have just noticed that your signature says 2010 bump coming my way. Well it is still 2009 and maybe the universe has misunderstood (it can do this!). 

Jan is def our month- although you do have to have :sex: in order to get pregnant. x(note to DH)


----------



## nuttynicnak

We are hoping to eventually emigrate to New Zealand. We have put out house on the market in order to move into rented and save money. Currently our mortgage is nearly 1k a month and it is too much to pay. (especially if i go on maternity) We hope to reduce our payments by renting and then saving as much as we can. 

FG keeps getting the card to say moving, which is good. x


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo your DH Nic. What can we do to get him going in the right direction?
Of course I will do a card. Any distraction, and a nice distraction at that.
Dunno if this is relevant? 

_Yvonne 'You have a special bond with animals. Your pets on Earth and in Heaven are watched over by the angels.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

New Zealand wow! that will be lovely!

I have the same with my DH with the bd I think it's due to pressure you need to make out that it's not for a baby but just because you love him (which i'm sure it is anyway!)

The cards seem to be sating your moving hun I think that looks positive! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks, 

Not quite sure what it means unless it is referring to DH as an animal (which, at this point, i doubt!) :rofl:

Maybe I need to :serenade: him?

At the point of giving up now. Keep thinking what's the point. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic maybe I have confused the universe! although I feel like I needed this kick up the bum to sort my hectic unhealthy lifestyle out! I need to slow down! 

Can I just say a massive thank you to you to lovely ladies half an hour ago I wnated to curl up in a ball and never move again and now I feel positive again! I don't know what I would do without you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

You're more than welcome Ava.

Nic, no pets that have passed? As for DH will seduction work? A few touches in the right places?


----------



## Ava Grace

Don't give up hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx maybe just talk to him and get hime to understand how you feel?

I like the idea of serenading him!! maybe that would make him laugh. Laughter is an aphrodisiac you know!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

You're welcome. You do exactly the same for me as well. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have a few pets that have passed and I know they are around as I often feel them. 

Tried talking, that stresses him out. Tried :serenade: that doesn't work because I am 'pressuring' him. 

It is so difficult when I have a higher drive and want it more anyway. Hopefully when DH finishes work tomorrow for Xmas he will relax totally and that is when he is better. When we're on hols I can't keep up with him. 

Fx xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Really Nic. maybe it is just a work exhaustion thing. I have a higher drive than my DF. It can make me crazy. I think it was ok this first month because of what we are trying to achieve. Bribery?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Doesn't work either...


----------



## fairygirl

Men! Xbox Live goodies even?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Have tried everything pratically. 

I understand it is a big thing and he is struggling with it. He said it scared him, but he was the one who agreed to it and me coming off the pill. In fact he insisted. Now he is saying it scares him and he is panicing about it. It stops his relaxing when he is having sex and therefore ends up in me upset and nothing happening. 

Don't know what to do?

X


----------



## Ava Grace

maybe you need to not tell him about ov and stuff and say to him you are just not trying not preventing kinda thing? that we if you don't mention it he will relax? might be worth a try? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks Ava, 

will give it a go. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I think i'm going to try it too! I have put too much pressure on my hubby x


----------



## Ava Grace

lovely's I think I have the flu or a really bad head cold and have work tomorrow! boo! so I need a lempsip and bed.

FG keep me posted on your BFP news please! and will speak to you both tomorrow night.

thanks for cheering me up xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Night darl. x


----------



## fairygirl

Night Ava. I hope you feel much better tomorrow.

11 and a half hours. Please, Please, Please with icing and a cherry on top let me test tomorrow universe!


----------



## Ava Grace

night hun xx


----------



## Ava Grace

night and good luck FG!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Night all. xxx


----------



## fairygirl

You off too Nic? xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Night all. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yes FG, need to get some sleep in. Marking year 10 coursework tomorrow- oh the joys! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thinking of you all night though, can't wait to hear about the :bfp: x


----------



## fairygirl

What horrid work to do. I'm doing mine after Christmas. I will be on here the moment I know. So keep checking in. Night my lovelies. Anoter great evening in with you. :p


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Morning all !! Only a three day week for me whoo hooo !! Does anyone know much about dreams ??? I seem to be dreaming every night and they are bad dreams, last night I dreamt that my bag was stolen (its an expensive Radley Bag) and that I was running away from some horrible people and someone got shot !!! Lovely to wake up from that !!! I never seem to dream when my H is home for the morning (he leaves at 4/5am) they last few weeks that I have been in storms, tsnamis and cyclones and seperated from my H, they have been really scared.


----------



## fairygirl

I'm sorry hun, Nic is pretty good at thinking about what dreams mean. I know I get wierd ones when I overheat, I too have disaster ones, none for a while, not sure of the cause. Check you're temperature though.


Where are you all?? DF keeps snapping at me, not on purpose, and it just makes me weepy.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi hun are you ok? sorry my mum surpirsed us with a visit so can't stay on long! why you feeling wheepy honey? xx


----------



## fairygirl

BFN, AF no show. Tough day.


----------



## Ava Grace

Oh no hun that is sooo annoying maybe you just don't have enough hcg yet. My friend did 3 tests all bfn and then got BFP so stay positive. I feel for you it's horrible being in limbo! xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Typical for it to be my first cycle ttc that this happens. I just think that if I got my O day right (or even wrong by a couple of days for that matter) something should have showed on an frer.
I hope you're OK today. Can you give AF a poke for me and ask her if she's coming my way.


----------



## Ava Grace

of course I will...i'm hoping she isn't! she is being quite kind to me and not hurting too much this time! I feel more positive today but i'm teary too (hormones!) mum turned up and I burst into tears!

Do another test tomorrow morning hun (first one of the day) and try a different brand...I have had a few probs with the frer (I got a positive once and a neg the very next day) me and DH don't trust them! keep your chin up hun and stay positive! xx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm gonna do it in a cup. Interesting what you said about FRER. Everyone on here raves about the. I have a clearblue digi, (with indicator coz Boots didn't have any of the reglar ones) but was gonna save that after I had BFP as not sure it is as sensitive. Maybe I'll dip both for kicks.


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah I know people say that but I honestly can't be doing with the line looking. I need words that say PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT! When I found out last time I used one of those and I have been tricked by the frer so I don't trust them! 
Try not to stress babe if she is on her way (which I don't think she is) stressing will make it longer. Keep positive you will get your BFP xxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I can't deal with that stark white where a line should be. Seeing NOT PREGNANT may rattle me too. 
If I get my BFP soon I won't be sending you my spare box of FRER then. 
Should have gone to Savers for a £2 test instead.


----------



## Ava Grace

hahahaha! just send me a BFP!! :)

I'm going to bed now hun but i'll pm you my mobile number if you need to text me at all you can anytime!

love the 222 post! that is a sign!!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh thank you Ava. Night.


----------



## Ava Grace

Night hun x


----------



## fairygirl

I'll do a card before the night is out.

_Shanti 'I am the Angel of Peace. I bring you new tranquility and a smoother road ahead.'_


----------



## fairygirl

A card first thing today. I'm asking for a message of hope and belief, like a hug from the angels.

_Indriel 'You are a lightworker. God needs you to shine your Divine light and love-like an angel-upon the earth and all of its inhabitants.'_

That's why we are here on this thread girls. To help the angels and to let them help us. xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm sooooo excited. I've been shopping and ordered 3 sworski crystals: amsyth, perdoit(sp?) and ruby to hang in a small window halfway up the stairs, a pink agate oblesk and a rose quartz angel AND I bought some angel therapy cards by doreen virtue.

Can't wait for the crystals to arrive- should be tommorow yipeeeeeee


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm sooooo excited. I've been shopping and ordered 3 sworski crystals: amsyth, perdoit(sp?) and ruby to hang in a small window halfway up the stairs, a pink agate oblesk and a rose quartz angel AND I bought some angel therapy cards by doreen virtue.

Can't wait for the crystals to arrive- should be tommorow yipeeeeeee


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Mrs Doddy, hope your ok? do you use the crystals for healing?

xx


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds lovely Mrs D


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Ava Grace said:


> Hi Mrs Doddy, hope your ok? do you use the crystals for healing?
> 
> xx

Hiya 

Yes I do. I have my favourites amsyth, rose quartz and moonstone and am getting quite a collection, I have Angel Reiki with crystals too xx


----------



## fairygirl

Can I have a card reading Mrs D?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Base chakra- choose only positive thoughts to describe your home,career, and finances,as your words determine your outcome xxx


----------



## fairygirl

PMA for those areas then! Er, but my flat is a mess...my flat is comfortably lived in!

Thank You!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lol so is my house- but all change soon. !


----------



## fairygirl

I shall have a cleaning day tomorrow!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, hope your all ok today :)

I'm a little better but haven't gone in to work as I'm still full of cold and every move is zapping my energy! 

1 more day until xmas yipee!!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Just thought I'd share this with you before I do a card and a sparklee.

I went the Tesco way home from the train station so I could visit my light. It was off, so I said 'On, on' and lo and behold it came on. One further up the hil was also flickering at me. It made me so happy. I also think that when I skidded yesterday with DF and Tot in the car the angels took my steering wheel for me, my car straightened before I had the chance to think about it. Last time I skidded on ice 2 years ago, the angels gave me a mechanic warming up a car a few feet away who then came and moved my car for me and dealt with the owner of the parked car I went into. There we go 3 lovely angel stories for you all.

Card for the day:

_Azure 'Your desired outcome will occur in the very near future. Have patience and faith, and don't try to force it to happen.'_

That is so weird! The third time I've seen that card today. Once for DF, once for me and now for us all. I told DF it meant Christmas was round the corner (as he loves Christmas) and he can't force it to come faster :p


----------



## Ava Grace

aww I like that hun it's a great card for all of us!

I love the angel stories....things like that used to happen to me but haven't for ages do you think I have shut them out?


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah I think so. Start looking out for it. I bet it happens all the time, you just don't realise. xx


----------



## fairygirl

What colour do you see our Believe sparklee being?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Purple. Hey all. DH gone out woohooo!!

Purple is the most spiritual colour.

I think that card is really significant for me. I think I have been trying to force it and that is when DH draws away. He is fine tonight. x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I can relate to that card too- about ttc and just learning to relax and it will happen, I can't do anything to make it happen other than the obvious.

I have had two feathers today, the cat had one stuck to the back of her tail, we were in a restaurant and one appeared and h blew it too me, made me smile and I whisphered a little hello !


----------



## fairygirl

Right purple, just working on it now.


----------



## fairygirl

Mrs D, feathers, so cool!


----------



## Ava Grace

Yes I like purple too! 

I'm excited about the new sparkly! 

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I love the angels. They are always around. FG would you mind doing a card for me please? I am thinking about doing a reading for myself, but sometimes i read too much into it. x

Just watched the end of paradox on i player. It is our school. Feels very strange seeing my classroom on the tv. Luckily they didn't go in as it was a mess! x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Purple is the best colour ever- amsyth is my fav crystal


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ooh, i can now get on chat!


----------



## fairygirl

:p Nic.

Right this sparklee is a challenge. Almost there!


----------



## fairygirl

https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/12/23/5f66179dc47074a5efe341f05a19ac15.gif

Is this too big? Any smaller and the font goes funny on the B. Oh poo, guess it is too big. More tweaking needed.


----------



## nuttynicnak

No it's great, love it. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I like it!! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Where do i get one?


----------



## fairygirl

Are you sure I think it's too big?

Hold on I'm having a fight with it again at the min....


----------



## fairygirl

https://img802.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/12/23/f830173bd5ebac5f5a1d9d6b5e46616c.gif

Right to get it yourself you have to put a [ in front of all the CAPS in the code. Just pop them in without adding a space. 
URL=https://www.glittertextlive.com]IMG]https://img802.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/12/23/f830173bd5ebac5f5a1d9d6b5e46616c.gif/IMG]/URL]

Right time to play with Sig. May need to lose something. TinselTots?


----------



## nuttynicnak

I can't get it to work for me. :cry:


----------



## fairygirl

Try this one instead. Pop [ in front of where URL and IMG are at the beginning, 

URL=https://www.glittertextlive.com]IMG]https://img802.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/12/23/f830173bd5ebac5f5a1d9d6b5e46616c.gif[/IMG][/URL]

No spaces.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Still no luck, will keep trying to play. x


----------



## Ava Grace

It won't work for me hun! Can you remind me what I do? Do I just copy and paste and put in the [ in front?


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry, even better do [ before URL at beginning and [ before the IMG after believe. Then it works like a link. 

URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/236602-believe.html"]IMG]https://img802.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/12/23/f830173bd5ebac5f5a1d9d6b5e46616c.gif[/IMG][/URL] [/URL]


----------



## nuttynicnak

woohoooo xxxxxx

Thanks fg! x


----------



## fairygirl

Copy all the code. Paste in Sig (I'm putting mine where Tinsel Tots was). Put the [ in those two places. Should work.


----------



## fairygirl

Nic, you can do it again using the new one, then this thread will be the link instead of glittertextlive :p


----------



## nuttynicnak

I believe!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Done. x


----------



## fairygirl

Oh hold on, just noticed we've got a random url at the end...


----------



## fairygirl

Yup just delete the second [/url] at the very end. Sorry to get you both in a muddle.

This is the final, final one if anyone else wants it, just put [ in front of URL and IMG on the first line:

URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/236602-believe.html"]IMG]https://img802.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/12/23/f830173bd5ebac5f5a1d9d6b5e46616c.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Ava Grace

It worked!! wooohooo! thanks hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

It's got that funny  at the end, you can jsut go back into your sig and delete it. Sorry I'm a stickler for details.


----------



## Ava Grace

i hadn't seen that! thanks hun xx


----------



## fairygirl

Yay! You feeling any better Ava?


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah I am actually, I still feel a bit groggy but I feel better emotionally tonight! I have been nice to DH and he seems happier so thats good. All pressies are wrapped and bags packed! Just need to bath Fergie and then I'm good to go tomorrow! woohoo!

How are you? I think you are coping incredibly well with this wait by the way! I would be swinging from the light fittings by now! x


----------



## fairygirl

I just popped an update in my journal. Trying not to think about it to be honest. At the moment I am 4-6 days late, not pregnant. If nothing happens by Jan 1st I will retest. Then decided when to see a Dr. 

I feel all excited for you. I think once DF gets in tomorrow it'll be nice and I can be excited as he has 2 days off, then his shift pattern changes which will be nice.


----------



## fairygirl

My journal and lots of other places on here are all up to date with what I now know is going on. 

So without any further adieu, card for the day:

_Adriana 'I am leading you to the answer to your prayers. Please listen to and follow the steps I am communicating through your intuition, thoughts and dreams.'_


Wonderful, Thank You Angels xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Had a breakdown last night about my mc and it being Christmas, I had been so positive and hadn't been thinking about it until last night when I couldn't stop crying. I did an angel reading and before the card turned over the soulmate card came into my head- when I turned it over it was that card!!! I thanked the angels and spoke to h who I think was upset too and said that we would go and get a little model car for little bean and take it to my mums grave (where we believe that she is looking after him) 

Sorry, I hope that you don't mind talking about this in here- I know the angels are helping me as the readings I have done in the last few days have said that I'm healing and there will be a miricale when the time is right, I just need to de-stress let nature take it's course. It gives me hope.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey Mrs Doddy :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to hear you had a rough day Mrs D. The angels want the best for you, of that I can be sure.


----------



## fairygirl

Card for the day:

_Merlina 'You are confused and indecisive because you do not have enough information. Do research or seek expert advice before making a decision.'_

I hope this is a message to someone in here. xx


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry, neglecting the thread.

_Serena 'I am the Angel of Abundance. You will receive the money that you need, and God is in charge of how that will happen. Have faith.'_

oh good, I could do with some cash. Unless the cards are talking to Ava again!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sounds good fairygirl !!! Need some money too !!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Ooo I keep getting new beginings and miricales on my Angel cards , filling me with hope that I will get my bfp soon, fingers crossed !


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds promising :dust:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Morning believe, 

I hope you are ok. I have been having trouble with my faith this week so have given you a bit of a break. 

Well faith is back and I have lots of hugs and kisses for you again. 

I hope you give us some wonderful inspiration over the coming months. 

:DUST: to everyone. 

Nic x


----------



## maratobe

hi ladies! may i join you all??? ava invited me to come and check you ladies out! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Maratobe!


----------



## fairygirl

Maratobe I need to draw you a card asking about your ttc journey. 
It says:
_Leila 'Spend some time alone in nature, meditating about your desires and intentions. Ask the angels to help you gain a positive perspective.'_


----------



## fairygirl

As for the group card:

_Adriana 'I am leading you towards the answer to your prayers. Please listen to and follow the steps I am communicating through your intuition, thoughts, and dreams.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's a nice card. I like that.. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Heya maratobe! x


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah maratobe found us! I think I somehow unsubscribed from this thread! It doesn't come up in my user cp!

Thanks for the card of the day FG. Can you do one for me please? I'm still waiting for this money thats meant to be coming my way! xxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

No problem Ava. Going for the Archangel cards for you. Give you a break from the money card. 

_Archangel Metatron 'Focus on your highest priorities. I will help you get organized and motivated.'_


----------



## fairygirl

Oh another story about my cards. I took them to my Dad's yesterday. I knew even before I drew a card that I would get the deceased loved one one for my stepmum. And I did. I didn't know it was a year to the day that her sister passed though. I don't cheat on the cards at all. I just get a feeling of where to stop.


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh thats a really good one for me! I'm dreading going back to work tomorrow :(

I need to get organised and motivated of which i'm neither at the mo! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Write a list of things you need to do, and then write it again in order of importance. I do this all the time, costs me a fortune in post-its :haha:


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks hun, I got some new stationary from Tom's step -mum for xmas so that will help motivate me. I have a big long presentation to put together for Saturday 2nd Jan and I really can't be arsed to do it! I would so love to work part time! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

I would love to work part time as well. Maybe once bean comes along I might be able too. x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Was meditating this morning and my eyes were closed. Felt a presence and my cat had come and sat on the rug next to me and looked like she was meditating too lol !!!


----------



## fairygirl

Mrs Doddy said:


> Was meditating this morning and my eyes were closed. Felt a presence and my cat had come and sat on the rug next to me and looked like she was meditating too lol !!!

What a cute image.


----------



## Ava Grace

Mrs D I love that!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Believe, 

I am posting this here as with all the believe girls I think it will be a positive way to start the new year with all of us making our wishes and affirmations. x

Ok, Firstly thank you to everyone here and to my wonderful angels whom, despite my wavering faith, have supported me through it all and have always been there. For this I am eternally grateful.

New Years resolutions
To eat more healthily
To cook more to make sure i eat more healthily.
To lose 8lbs in weight. 
To cut out alcohol wherever possible.

What I would like. 
In 2010 I would like the following things. 
1) A :BFP: by February a happy and healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby.
2) To sell my house for the asking price or for up to 5k below asking price.
3) To have a good year in terms of health, happiness, money and general well being. 
4) To give out as much help, peace and whatever I can to the world to encourage more positive relations. 
5) For everything to generally go smoothly for me and people around me. 
6) For the world to be filled with love. 


I am sure this is not the whole of it, but I think it is a start. I want to have a good year and everyone else to as well.

Well Happy New Year to everyone. 

May 2010 be a good year. x


----------



## fairygirl

I am going to draw to cards from the Archangel pack. One a message from the Angels about reflecting on 2009, and then one for 2010.

*2009*
_Archangel Raziel: Take Your Power Back 'Use your God-given power and intention to manifest blessings in your life.'_

*2010*
_Archangel Jophiel: Outdoors 'Go outside, get some fresh air, and connect with nature to relieve stress and gain new, creative ideas._

I like them, to me it means in 2009 I wasn't positive enough about the things I am capable of and how to get the best out of life. I do agree that I need to spend more time outside, I barely venture out if I don't have an errand to run. I shall include that in my resolutions.

What do these cards mean to you?


----------



## fairygirl

Following Nic's lead, I would firstly like to say a big THANK YOU to the Believe girls, Baby and Bump and of course the Angels for all that you have done for me in the past months.

What I would like support and guidance with in 2010: 

Having a baby,
Learning how to relax,
Learning more about my job and the direction I should take within it,
Going outside more, walking my Dad's dogs, going to the places DF wants to visit, etc,
Overcoming negative thoughts and remaining kind and pleasant,
Helping others,
Being thankful of what I have on a daily basis.


----------



## nuttynicnak

That is lovely. 

The cards mean to me that I have not had a good year and allowed negative thoughts to block my way. 

2010- I also need to get out more so think that another one is to go walking. x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

if anyone is around can you do a card for me. Am feeling a little down and worried that I will not get pregnant next year. I haven't felt like this for ages and am worrying myself as to why I feel like this, why do I have this gut feeling that next year is going to be emotionally tough. 

I can also releate to getting outside and will try this also


----------



## Mrs Doddy

nuttynicnak said:


> Hi Believe,
> 
> I am posting this here as with all the believe girls I think it will be a positive way to start the new year with all of us making our wishes and affirmations. x
> 
> Ok, Firstly thank you to everyone here and to my wonderful angels whom, despite my wavering faith, have supported me through it all and have always been there. For this I am eternally grateful.
> 
> New Years resolutions
> To eat more healthily
> To cook more to make sure i eat more healthily.
> To lose 8lbs in weight.
> To cut out alcohol wherever possible.
> 
> What I would like.
> In 2010 I would like the following things.
> 1) A :BFP: by February a happy and healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby.
> 2) To sell my house for the asking price or for up to 5k below asking price.
> 3) To have a good year in terms of health, happiness, money and general well being.
> 4) To give out as much help, peace and whatever I can to the world to encourage more positive relations.
> 5) For everything to generally go smoothly for me and people around me.
> 6) For the world to be filled with love.
> 
> 
> I am sure this is not the whole of it, but I think it is a start. I want to have a good year and everyone else to as well.
> 
> Well Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> May 2010 be a good year. x


I think that my list would be very similar to yours :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Mrs D do you want Angels or Archangels?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Archangels please xx


----------



## fairygirl

_Archangel Raguel: Divine Order 'Everything is how it needs to be right now. Look past the illusion, and see underlying order.'_

I got that one the other day too. A nice reassuring one. xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

thinking of that in ttc terms what could the illusion be ?? be thinking that it wont happen?? not really sure how to take it ?? could you explain how you read it please:flower:


----------



## fairygirl

I read as there being a reason why you are in your current situation and everything is as it should be despite the illusion that ttc is not working. I shall ask them specifically about a baby for you.xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ok thanks - that makes sense. My phone has died which has my angel cards on and I haven't "cleansed" my proper ones yet - must do that so I can do it myself.


----------



## fairygirl

I like doing my cards, I feel connected to the Angels no matter who I am doing the reading for.

_Archangel Uriel: Brilliant Idea! 'Yes, your idea is Divinely guided...please take action to bring your idea to fruition.'_

I wouldn't associate a negative idea to this one. If you have a niggle of something you should be doing to help you ttc or when your baby will be born that should now be what drives you.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hugs:hmmm. I have just posted on another thread about not using my cbfm and just dtd - that card sounds like it is telling me to do it.:flower::flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Just dtd every 2-3 days. That is my plan. You may even catch eggy today... You never know.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey Hun, 

can you do me a card please? xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Which pack?


----------



## nuttynicnak

You chose. x


----------



## fairygirl

Oh one of each. Then I must go shower!

For Nic's future:

_Archangel Ariel: Spread Your Wings! 'Do not hold back right now. The timing is perfect, and you are ready to soar!'_

_Archangel Gabrielle 'You have an important life purpose involving communciation and the arts. Please don't allow insecurities to hold you back. I will help you.'_

Sorry Nic, I can't see a ttc meaning in these ones. But they are both pointing to you needing the courage to do something that you have been thinkng about that it is important to your future.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks Hun, 

Have a good evening. xxx


----------



## fairygirl

I hope they made some sense to you. xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I think i understand what it wants, it is impossible though. Or something I just can't do at the minute. 

Enjoy your evening. x


----------



## fairygirl

You too hun. Remember I asked the cards for a future one for you. So give it time and then do it!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey girls!! Just wanted to say happy new year to you all and happy 2010 BFP's!!! It is going to be our year this year I just know it!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hope so. Have got everything crossed. I have done well today. Only had one tiny glass of wine. That is it. x


----------



## Ava Grace

thats good hun! I had champaigne last night and then stopped I just didn't want anymore! Thats it now i'm not drinking at all! I'm really excited about being super healthy!! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's good. We can be super healthy together. i have made two organic soups this week. they were really tasty and lovely! 
xx


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh thats really good!

I had a rough day back at work yesterday! My friend told me she was pregnant and wasn't keeping it! I feel sick about the whole situation! She slept with a random guy and is now pregnant! How unfair is that!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thats annoying. I hate that. Look at us on here and people all around that ae struggling. How does that happen? I just don't understand. 

I think things can be a bit unfair sometimes. They see it as a hinderance and we see it as a blessing. It's amazing how people and life can be so different. 

Hope you're ok. 

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm ok just really [email protected] off about it! But I don't want to start the year on a negative! Positive is what I am in 2010!


----------



## fairygirl

You two are putting me to shame. I am not being at all healthy at this minute. I'm trying to keep everything as 'normal' as possible. I will be trying some yoga as soon as I get organised though. 

Ava, that is rubbish news. I get so upset and angry that people fall pregnant easily in that way. I hope your colleague learns from this experience.

I should do a card. Woo first one of 2010. Let's get the big guys out (the Archangels):

_Archangel Metatron: Chakra Clearing 'Call upon me to clear and open your chakras, using sacred geometric shapes.'_

So ladies call upon the lovely Archangel Metatron to clear your chakras and ready you for 2010. Deep breaths and feel the relief. xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

That is great card for today x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Love the card. 

I ordered a veg box from a website and had it delivered. In order not to waste it I have been making lots of soup and stews etc. It is good for me eating healthily, but also purely organic. I have told DH that when baby is ready to eat solids. I will make a number of soups and dishes and freeze them. I obviously will use the pots and things when needed, but will try to make as much of my own organic things as I can. I have started to practice now. 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## fairygirl

Where you getting your recipes from Nic?


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have got a few from the website, but actually just made my own up. 

I made a vegetable soup and put carrots, leeks, spring onion, potatoes, parsnips and onion. 

I then added 400ml of boiling water mixed with 3 veg stock cubes (2 would do it) and then added it to the mixture. Once I had done that i brought it to the boil and then left to simmer for 40 mins or until the veg was soft. I don't like soups that are full of bits so I then put it in the food processor until it is thick. 

When reheating I add half a pot of single cream or milk to make it a bit thinner and then serve it. 

I also made potato and Leek soup that I got off the web. I have just been using what I have in the box and so far things have tasted lovely. Even DH has been really impressed. The food in box is so fresh that it comes in a box and is still full of soil where it has been freshly picked. I gave my mum some sprouts and she said they were extremely tasty. 

Can't wait for this weeks box to arrive to see what goodies it will have in it. I also have a spice rack and when I feel the need I might just pick out the odd spice to add to it. 

Make it taste a bit different!

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds yummy xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

They are lovely and I actually cannot believe how easy it was to make. I am going to make Carrot and corriander over the week as well as I have som carrots left. I am putting them in small pots and then freezing them. Makes it so much easier. 

We have currently been having them as starters, but are so full we don't end up eating the main and I cannot believe the amound of veg we have eaten over the past two weeks. Makes a huge change from the usual rubbish we normally have. 

Feel really strange hun. My belly feels weird. I can't explain it, it just isn't right. Not sure if it is IBS or not. 

Enjoy your afternoon. x


----------



## fairygirl

How much is the veggie setting you back? Why not try to make some herb dumplings? 

I hope your tummy is ok. Sounds strange, especially as you know it feels different. What about a late O as last month was a long one?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sounds good nic - your stomach may be adjusting to the new veg diet !!


----------



## fairygirl

^ Yes could be ^


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, hope your all well :) I was at work today boo!! Off tomorrow though! yipee!! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey, 

I agree my stomach could be adjusting. It still feels odd now and is really bloated.

The boxes start from £8 right the way up. The last one we got was £13. Minimum order spend of £12.50 for non meat boxes and it is free delivery. 

The website is www.riverford.com

Hope all is well. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh forgot. I have bought some herb dumplings so might have a look at making them. 

I am liking this new new determination to do some more cooking. Hopefully it will now start to pay off and continue when I am at work!. 

X


----------



## fairygirl

Hmm £13 worth of fresh organic veggies... I like the favourites box. Wouldn't know what to do with it all :p


----------



## fairygirl

Oh I need to do a card. 

_Angel Shanti 'I am the Angel of Peace. I bring you a new tranquility, and a smoother road ahead.'_

So girls, after clearing our Chakras yesterday we can be tranquil now. xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That's a good card fairy x


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's a lovely card. 

I have been making soups and stews with the stuff I have left. That is what is so great about it. I pick up all the stuff I have left and put it in a pan. 

It's great! 

We have ordered the mini one this week as we are both back at work. Also got a butternut squash (never had one of them) and will prob make some soup with it.

Shanti is a lovely card. Thanks FG. X


----------



## fairygirl

Butternut squash is yummy but hard to peel! Really nice roasted with other veggies.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh i should try that. I do have some roasted vegetable spices to put over them in the oven. 

Hope you're ok. xxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, avoiding that work still.


----------



## nuttynicnak

me too. I have to go in tomorrow. x


----------



## fairygirl

My children are in tomorrow. Finished a folder :p Now going to check my bag to see if there is anything I brought home that has to be done.


----------



## nuttynicnak

yay.
xx


----------



## fairygirl

Card for the day:

_Astara 'You deserve the best! Reach for the stars with your dreams and desires, and don't comprimise.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

Another lovely card. I like that one. We all deserve the best. 

Hope everyone has had a good day. x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I like that card........ on that basis angels please bring my BFP this cycle xx


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry I didn't do a card yesterday. Saw lots of flashing lights though and had a feather on my car bonnet the other night which was nice and a feather on my classroom floor yesterday morning. 

_Zanna 'You are protected from all types of harm. The worst is now behind you. I ask that you relax and feel safe.'_


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That's another fab card x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thank you FG, 

Hmm. It's a shame there isn't one that says "you are going to get your :bfp: this month!"

I'd like to get that one! 

Hope everyone is ok. I still have PMA, I'm also a realist though! When it's meant to be then it will be. 

Nic x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Nic- definately a great card to be invented !


----------



## fairygirl

I am asking the cards for a card for pregnancy in the Believe thread. Here goes:

_Serena 'I am the Angel of Abundance. You will receive the money that you need, and God is in charge of how that will happen. Have faith.'_

I feel the Angels want us to know that we need to believe that we will have the money we need to take the maternity leave that we desire and to get all the bits and bobs for our furture little ones. I know I for one worry about the costs as I see them increase and read that benefits will be cut for us 'Middle Class' workers.


----------



## nuttynicnak

I was having the same worry as well hun. I keep thinking I can't manage and what am i doing. 

Thank you for this. I am sure it is right. x We need to believe. x


----------



## fairygirl

A familiar card today.

Leila 'Spend some time alone in nature, meditating about your desires and intentions. Ask the angels to help you gain a positive perspective.'

Walk in the snow anyone :p


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ok, 

As a cheer up to my two darling friends, whom I am grateful put up with me every single day rants and all.

I understand that this is a trying time and seen as though it is your birthdays coming up, I thought i would do something to start the birthday celebrations and hopefully make us all giggle. 

Here is day 1s.

https://www.zanyimages.com/Belated%20Birthday/Happy%20Birthday%20to%20You%20!!!.jpg


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> A familiar card today.
> 
> Leila 'Spend some time alone in nature, meditating about your desires and intentions. Ask the angels to help you gain a positive perspective.'
> 
> Walk in the snow anyone :p


Lovely, thank you again angels. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic that is sooo funny I love it! yay i'm excited about my birthday now!

FG that is the perfect card for me today! I spoke to the angels on my way home and I think they are listening! two nights I have come home and my tv is on!!!! I don't think Fergie can reach so it's not him doing it, i'm sure that is a sign of them being near me (hope so) xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I am sure it is them. They are just letting you know that they are listening to you. x I think it is lovely that they are doing that. 

Hmm now to find what I can post tomorrow for you both. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I will look forward to that! have to go now grumpy husband getting more grumpy as I'm on the computer and he requires my attention!!!

Night girls luv ya xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Night hun. Luv ya 2. xxxxxx

found tomorrows image!! x


----------



## fairygirl

Nic thanks for the pics. How exciting! Ava, what a great sign the angels are with you. Will do a card in a while x x x x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Birthday Message Day 2.

Keeping in with the theme of yesterday; here is another birthday message to build up to the celebrations. 

https://www.nordinho.net/vbull/attachments/birthday-threads/42056d1259644057t-happy-birthday-aightmtx-happy-birthday-hamster.jpg


----------



## nuttynicnak

Birthday Message Day three!

To keep up the spirits of my lovely birthday friends. Here is day 3:

https://www.spacepimping.com/graphics/myspace-happy-birthday-graphics/HappyBirthday62.jpg

X


----------



## fairygirl

That made me giggle thanks Nic.

Card, card, card: 

Isaiah 'It's a good time to give birth to new ideas and situations in your life. I am watching over you, guiding you, and protecting you during these changes.'

A good one for all. I'm sure we all have some new ideas and we definately want some new situations to arise. You only need to check our New Year posts for that. Hopefully the Angels have seen and are responding to those. xxx Thank You xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hope so. xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

That card above was the one I got when I asked about the move too :p

Now for our lot today. 

*One for all:*
_Serena 'I am the Angel of Abundance, You will receive the money that you need, and God is in charge of how that will happen. Have faith.'_
Goodness me that card is persistent.

*Ava:*
_Patience 'Now is the time to learn, study, and gather information. Enjoy being a student, because in the future, you will synthesize your knowledge into action.'_

*Mrs. Doddy:*
_Rosetta 'You have a gift for working with young people, and you Divine purpose involves helping, teaching, or parenting children.'_

*Nic:*
_Bridgette 'Caution is warranted. Look deeper into this situation before proceeding further.'_

*Titi:* (If you're visiting)
_Fiona 'Now that you've asked the angels for help, be open to receiving Divine guidance and assistance. You deserve Heaven's help!'_

*Me:*
_Mystique 'Keep charging ahead, don't take no for an answer. Expect miraculous solutions to appear.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

Birthday celebrations.

Keeping up with the traditions of birthday week:

https://tkey.co.uk/blog/images/tkey.co.uk_happy_birthday.gif


----------



## fairygirl

Thankyou, that one is seriously cute.


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh FG that card is perfect for me at the moment. I need to be patience and work needs my attention. My strategy now is that if I concentarte on something else I will get pregnant! 

Nic thanks for the birthday things they are lovely xx


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> That card above was the one I got when I asked about the move too :p
> 
> Now for our lot today.
> 
> *Titi:* (If you're visiting)
> _Fiona 'Now that you've asked the angels for help, be open to receiving Divine guidance and assistance. You deserve Heaven's help!'_
> 
> *Me:*
> _Mystique 'Keep charging ahead, don't take no for an answer. Expect miraculous solutions to appear.'_

FG! Oh thank you! How did you know I needed that so today!

That card is amazing. I will share with Believe what I haven't shared in any other thread or even my journal yet-this month I tried a Novena at the suggestion of my Father. A prayer to Mary nine days straight......and my New Year's resolution was to try and stop struggling so with this TTC and turn it all over to God. Wow........the cards know!

As for you-I think yours means "keep BDing ahead........don't take no from OH for an answer! Lol!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Titi said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> That card above was the one I got when I asked about the move too :p
> 
> Now for our lot today.
> 
> *Titi:* (If you're visiting)
> _Fiona 'Now that you've asked the angels for help, be open to receiving Divine guidance and assistance. You deserve Heaven's help!'_
> 
> *Me:*
> _Mystique 'Keep charging ahead, don't take no for an answer. Expect miraculous solutions to appear.'_
> 
> FG! Oh thank you! How did you know I needed that so today!
> 
> That card is amazing. I will share with Believe what I haven't shared in any other thread or even my journal yet-this month I tried a Novena at the suggestion of my Father. A prayer to Mary nine days straight......and my New Year's resolution was to try and stop struggling so with this TTC and turn it all over to God. Wow........the cards know!
> 
> As for you-I think yours means "keep BDing ahead........don't take no from OH for an answer! Lol!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Titi - it's one of those strange things again where I felt I had to do you a card. Thank you for sharing your prayers with us x x


----------



## Titi

Thank you so much FG. I am trying so hard to give this over but it is just so hard. I do need to trust in the Divine and be open to how they can assist I just am not doing a very good job. My temp dropped to AF place today and I am do for AF and it is so gutwrenching I just didn't even want to get out bed today.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hope you are ok hun, x

They are listening and are with you. x


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, I read your journal too. Very impressed with your DH, lots of :dust: for the coming days.

Right ladies, card.

_Grace and Antoinette 'To help heal this situation, see the other person's point of view with compassion.'_

Oh do I have to? :haha: No seriously I think this card applies to all and is quite general, but obviously the cards want you to have a think.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I have alot to thank the angels for today, they have granted me part of my wish and I cannot thank them enough, I now have to pray that this bfp sticks 

Always believe xx


----------



## fairygirl

wow! A BFP! :dust: so happy for you x x x


----------



## Titi

Mrs. Doddy!!! YAY!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Card for the day:

_Sonya 'I bring you a message from your deceased loved one: 'I am happy, at peace, and I love you very much. Please don't worry about me.'_

Another familiar one. xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks FG. 

Yay we have a :bfp: congrats Mrs Doddy. x


----------



## Ava Grace

yay yay yay!!!! The first BFP in Believe!! The start of many more!! woohoo!!

Congrats mrs D wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Okay, 

with all the excitement of :bfp: i also bring more excitement of birthdays. 

Here is the next days. xxxx

https://www.rowox.com/Images/Happy_Birthday/images/happy_birthday_sexy_man.gif

Enjoy. x


----------



## Ava Grace

thansk nic, I like that one! Not long now! I can't wait until my birthday my mukm is coming up for the day to go shopping! Next week is going to be a good week as I only have to work 3 days!! woohoo!!

How are you? xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's great about the 3 days. 

I love shopping as well so that will be nice. 

I am ok thanks. Are you on FB? I will chat with you on there if you are. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I will go on now hun xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
R u all on FB? Do u live close to one another?


----------



## fairygirl

*Nic*That sexy man made me chuckle. Thank you.

*Titi*I live about 200 miles from Manchester where Nic and Ava live, we can all get to London easily though (which reminds me, I'm Googling Baby Show tickets...). Yes we're all on FB as it can be easier :p


Some nice Believe news. I have a new light, haven't driven past the one at Tescos for a week or so, now there is one that I drive past on the way home every night that if it's on will go off as I approach it and vice versa. I almost cried tonight when it did it. So blessed.

Card of the day:
_Patience 'Now is the time to learn, study and gather information. Enjoy being a student, because in the future, you will synthesize your knowledge into action.'_

We only had that one a few days ago. To me I think it means I need to keep going and learning about other things and not let ttc take over.

*Ava* I have a feeling you need a card.
_Zanna 'You are protected from all types of harm. The worst is now behind you. I ask you to relax and feel safe.'_

*MrsD* A BFP card for you.
_Rosetta 'You have a gift for working with young people, and your Divine purpose involves helping, teaching, orparenting children.'_
Wasn't that the one you got just before?

And I have to do cards for everyone else to make it fair.

*Nic*
_Athena 'It is safe for you to be powerful. You know how to be powerful in a loving way that benefits others as well as yourself.'_
*Titi* 
_Arielle 'New psychic and spiritual experiences are changing the way you view the world and yourself. Allow your spiritual gifts to open-through study, prayer, and meditation.'_
Wow! I really don't cheat.
*Me* 
_Archangel Gabrielle 'You have an important life purpose involving communciation and the arts. Please don't allow insecurities to hold you back. I will help you.'_

If Maratobe is about I will glad do a card for you too.


----------



## Titi

Thanks FG-I am really enjoying these messages/cards! Helping me stay positive. I agree with the one for everybody today-that is my new purpose-to find meaning in the waiting time.

That is great you all live fairly close. I have never been to Europe. Wish so much to go. My favorite books are Marian Keyes & Sophie Kinsella & the Briget Jones books-sounds so nice there!

I share a fb with my DH; https://www.facebook.com/#/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1165986310


----------



## fairygirl

I've added you on FB hun, if that is ok, I like looking at other people's profiles. 
There are some good places to visit in the UK, London and the other cities obviously, but also places like the Lake District (I want to go there) and Cornwall, and Exeter. I've been to France, Spain and Cyprus. Will be going to Florida next March if we ever have the money as our friends are getting married at Disney. Maybe that's what the cards are getting at, if this house thing happens we'll have money to go to Florida :p 
I was pleasantly surprised when that card came up for you bearing in mind that you have been in touch with God more.


----------



## Titi

Yes-the messages I seem to be receiving all point to trusting God's plan for me!!

Disney is so much fun....we never get too old for it-except Florida is awfully hot-still hard to bear in summer-March is perfect!! It will be beautiful.

Thanks for adding me. Its fun to put a face to the cervix-:rofl:!!!!!! J/k.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, disapointing update. I'm pretty sure af has got me a week early! The cramps are bad and i'm bleeding today :cry:

I'm not too down about it as I guess it's better than her showing up a week late. This has never happened to me before i think i'm only on day 25!! Why woudl I suddenly have a short cycle???? weird!!

Hope your all good xxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

That's really wierd Ava. Nothing to do with the new nutrition regime?


----------



## Ava Grace

I don't know do you think it could be?? x


----------



## fairygirl

I dunno hun, check the ingredients? I posted in your journal. x


----------



## Titi

Ava What CD did you OV?


----------



## Ava Grace

I don't know Titi. My Dr told me that your af arrives exactly 14 days after you ov. If that is the case then I must of ov on 1st/2nd Jan but on the 30th I got a negative opk and again on the 2nd??? I'm baffled by this cycle! The only thing that I did different this month was my nutrition programme but I have only been doing that for 10 days so not sure if it would have that effect so quickly!

I don't mind having shorter cycles but this took me by surprise!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All. 

Tit= I have also added you just in case you wonder who it is! I also love Sophie Kinsella. Especially the ones that aren't related to the shopaholic series. I do have a signed first edition of one of her books. x

FG- Thanks for the cards you did. Yesterday i said that my headteacher had agreed that i could do my masters. Well i was worried because people in school aren't always allowed. I didn't want them to think that i had just come in and then I could do what i wanted. That card makes me think that it is safe to have a masters and work to it. 

I hope everyone is well today. I have a special picture for your birthdays. Will add one for today in a minute. 

I am going to stay in a hotel tonight for Aarons Xmas do - even though it is Jan! It is a cocktail party and looks lovely. 

Have a good day. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Birthday celebrations. 

Keeping with the idea of eating healthily i saw this and thought of you Ava

https://www.toothpastefordinner.com/072204/low-carb-birthday.gif

FG i know you are a vegetarian so here is yours!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rWv20AgRpfQ/SrzzDl4HiqI/AAAAAAAACj4/2sdXjQhKjQk/s400/do_i_smell_birthday_cake.jpg


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Nic that made me smile! 

xx


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Nic xx
You enjoy that party with Aaron. xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Birthday finale coming up tomorrow. xWatch this space. I think you will both like it and I think that it suits us all. xxxxx

Oh i am so excited about posting it! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Happy birthday to you both, 

Happy birthday to you both
Happy birthday dear bump buddies, 

Happy birthday to you. 

And here is your picture. Have a great day today and tomorrow. 

https://media.photobucket.com/image/happy%20birthday/kevinm_32/happy_birthday.jpg


Nicxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I didn't expect that!! I cracked up. Thank you very much Nic! 

Girls I shall apologise in advance for my absence, I promise to catch up with you all properly soon. I'm having a quiet one in with DF tonight. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Enjoy, have a good night! x


----------



## Titi

Enjoy! Happy Birthday dear Bumpies!!! Hope you get your wish! :wink:


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks nic taht was very very funnyxx
thanks for the birthday wishes too Titi xx


----------



## fairygirl

Card for us, question: What good news will we get?

_Merlina 'You are confused and indecisive because you do not have enough information. Do research or seek expert advice before makng a decision.'_


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Can you do me an archangel card, need the angels to tell me that it's going to be ok xx


----------



## fairygirl

Mrs D
_Prosperity from Archangel Ariel 'Your material needs are provided as you follow your intuition and manifest your dreams into reality.'_


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Thanks Hun, just what I needed to here xx


----------



## fairygirl

A card for us. 

_Aurora 'You are flying high right now, which may threaten others. But don't descend, because others will soon be inspired by your example.'_

Come on own up, who is the inspiring one? I can't imagine it is me.


----------



## nuttynicnak

of course it is you. You are reading the cards that inspire us. x


----------



## Titi

yes I agree with Nic, FG.....its inspiring to me too & helps my PMA. :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, I just came on to post this....It made me smile and I thought you would like it! I was looking on a fertility site and found this....

"I would say to the woman, get a lot less involved with your career, this is not the emotional focus of your life any more &#8211; your future family is. Get to know as many babies as you can, and spend time, where possible, playing with them. Stimulate your maternal feelings to get all the right juices flowing. Make up your mind you will stay with the baby and look after him/her when s/he arrives. The messages get through. The more love there is waiting, the more likely the ova is to feel confident enough to take the plunge. 

Get well. Eat well. Eliminate the VOSPs, the hormonal drugs, the allergens, gut bugs, any heavy metal such as lead or mercury. Make sure the electromagnetic background is positive, and there are no particularly noxious chemicals around. 

Then say to your baby, &#8220;I am ready for you, I want you and I love you&#8221;. 

Do not believe the people who say, &#8220;Do not think too much about the baby, if you think about it, you will get stressed, this will stop it all happening.&#8221; How stressful is THAT! 

People come to me in a complete misery saying &#8220;I know I must stop thinking about it, but I just CAN&#8217;T! It is all I think about all day!&#8221;. 

I say to them, &#8220;How lovely you love him/her so much already. S/he will be so pleased. Think about him/her as much as you can! It will help him/her to make it!&#8221; You can hear the release as they say &#8220;Oh, do you really think so! Oh how wonderful!&#8221; 

Women must be allowed to be the sex they are. Everything needs to flow freely. They are not little maladapted men! They must love and enjoy and laugh and cry, and dream of what they will."

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Oh Ava-I love it! I am so tired of people telling me I'll get pregnant as soon as I stop "trying" or thinking about it!


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's lovely Ava, better than the usual crap that people try to help with! x I'm lucky though as no-one knows about me ttc yet. x


----------



## fairygirl

Everyone knows about me. I was in town yesterday and saw lots of babies and again felt like this ttc should be easy, there's plenty of babies out there! yet we all know how hard it is when you really want it. How is everybody today?

My sister has offered to buy me the moonstone for my birthday :p

A card for us:
_Maya 'Schooling, study and education help your life's purpose and personal growth at this time. The angels will guide you with this process.'_


----------



## Titi

Hi all-
Sorry I'm missing right at Ov. You prob. know from FB-but-One of the worst weekends of my entire life. Rushed our 4 month French Bulldog Marlow to the animal ER Friday night with sudden seizures and loss of body functions. She was getting over pnemonia but seemed almost all better-She has been foaming at the mouth/nose and seizures/head shakes all weekend long. They do not know what is wrong yet but fear distemper or serious neurological damage. Right at my OV time and was there through most the night Friday- have been stressed, so upset and not sleeping good. Also in no mood to BD. First month I just don't really even care about TTC I am in so much pain and such a zombie praying that my little 4 month furbaby-who was such a joy in the meantime of this LTTTC to take care of and love will somehow miraculously pull through all this. If you don't mind I am going to copy and paste this to a few of my other steady threads as I can't barely think straight right now and is too hard to do much of anything.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh hunni, 

I am sending you lots and lots of hugs. Hoping that the little one pulls through. x

I have seen it on FB, but didn't want to impose. We are all here if you need anything, hope you know that. x

I am fine.Trying a new plan with DH so will let you know how that goes at the end of the week. 

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

Oh Titi I hope he is ok!! Bless him!

Sending you loads of hugs xxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, Special prayer to little Marlow :hugs:

Girls I have popped a link on the first post of the thread to the number sequences guide.

Card from the Archangels pack as it caught my eye first.
_
Chakra Cleaning, Archangel Metatron 'Call upon me to clear and open your chakras, using sacred geometric shapes.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks hun, hope your all ok ladies :) 

I have my meeting about new job tomorrow!!! very exciting!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh good luck tomorrow. x


----------



## fairygirl

Good Luck x x x


----------



## nuttynicnak

FG- Is there a card for us today please? xx


----------



## fairygirl

Yes, yes, I have meant to do it since logging on, sorry,

_Azure 'Your desired outcome will occur in the very near future. Have patience and faith and dont try to force it to happen.'_


----------



## fairygirl

Card for today. Archangel pack.

_Brilliant Idea! From Archangel Uriel 'Yes, your idea is Divinelt guided... please take action to bring your idea to fruition.'_


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Yes, yes, I have meant to do it since logging on, sorry,
> 
> _Azure 'Your desired outcome will occur in the very near future. Have patience and faith and dont try to force it to happen.'_

That is a wonderful one!! I wonder if it means for my BFP or for Marlow's health or both!!! I have been thinking on both cases that I am trying so hard to control-and have been trying to let go to universe.

Good luck Ava!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

That is a lovely card. xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

We need one today. It jumped out at me.

_Overcoming Difficulties from Archangel Jeremiel: 'The worst is now behind you, and you are surmounting any previous challenges.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

That is a really reassuring card. Thank you. 

Can you do one for me please? Thanks hun. x

I really appreciate you doing this every day .x


----------



## fairygirl

Is there a specific pack you would like?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Any hun, whichever you are drawn too. x


----------



## fairygirl

Gotta be the Archangels then. 

_Outdoors from Archangel Jophiel 'Go outside, get some fresh air, and connect with nature to relieve stress and gain new, creative ideas.'_

That's strange as it was the one I got earlier, then I wanted to find the card that was on the front of the pack, it was this one. Then I shuffled and asked for you and here it is. Time to plan something a bit more outdoors like over the coming days xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thank you. x


----------



## fairygirl

You're more than welcome, I hope it means something to you. How about a day out somewhere with DH? Nice lunch, couple of glasses of wine...


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yes, think we are going to go to the cinema tomorrow night. Might get a drink afterwards. x

Sounds good. x


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> We need one today. It jumped out at me.
> 
> _Overcoming Difficulties from Archangel Jeremiel: 'The worst is now behind you, and you are surmounting any previous challenges.'_

I love it! Thank you!:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

For today:

_Passion from Archangel Haniel 'Trust and follow your renewed passion in you love life and career._


----------



## nuttynicnak

I like that one. It seems to sit well with me at the minute. xxx

Hope you are ok hun,. x


----------



## fairygirl

Sunday's card:
_
Merlina 'You are confused and indecisive because you do not have enough information. Do research or seek expert advice before making a decision.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hmm, 

not sure what that one is or whether it relates to anything i am doing?
x


----------



## fairygirl

It was funny I said to DF 'That one doesn't make any sense to me, maybe it is aimed at one of the other girls?'
5 seconds later I said 'I don't know what to do about my mum coming to the wedding.' :dohh:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ha Ha, 

I just read it and then said i don't think I am confused about anything, but not sure!

x


----------



## fairygirl

A card to get you thinking! Oo look at your ticker all those lovely multiples of 11.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh yes, 

Oooo maybe, just maybe it is my month. x


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmm I'm not so sure about that one either. Have been trying to decide if we should switch Marlow's vet this week. We have a regular vet our other 2 doggies go to that she hasn't been able to go to (since she is sick since we got her the place we bought her from was paying for her to see THEIR vet-but obviously that's not helping any) Nothing else I can think of-esp. not TTC wise.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Might be a way to find out who it is for. 

Put all our names in a hat and ask the angels to help you pick which one of us it is. x

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

-i Like that Nic!


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry about the confusion over yesterday's card.

_Zanna 'You are protected from all types of harm. The worst is behind you. I ask you to relax and feel safe.'_

Edit: I just did a card for myself and it was yesterday's card. Must have been the Angel's way of getting my attention.


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's nice. 

Why are you sorry, you only pull out what you get and give it to us. You never know what might appear and then we know who it is relevant too. x


----------



## fairygirl

I apologise for everything. DF is always telling me off for it.


----------



## nuttynicnak

I do as well. xxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi believe ladies hope your all ok. any news for me? I have missed being on here! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

erm, have a look at my journal, that was pretty big news for me this week! x

FG is thinking about booking her wedding at Gretna Green, which sounds lovely. 

Titi's dog has been poorly, but now seems to be on the mend (fx) 

How are you?

xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Ava-I think Nic summed it up quite well! How are you?

I hope that today's card is for pup.......she does seem to be on mend but we are not getting any sleep watching her all night and day for seziures-so I like this card.

I think that is wild that you got yesterday's card...today! No need for the hat-it was for you!.....does it make sense yet? 

I apologize tons too.


----------



## Ava Grace

aww bless the pup Titi I hope he is ok.

Nic that is great news!! I hope this is your month!

We need some BFP's in this thread ladies :) I think March is my lucky month. x


----------



## Titi

yes one of us at very least needs to get a bfp! We are small thread odds should be good!!!!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

why settle for one we all should get our bfps! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Also FG - my room number is 44 another multiple of 11! 

Only realised today! x


----------



## fairygirl

BFPs please universe!


----------



## fairygirl

Yes, Titi, I know that card was about being confused over the wedding and guests.

Today:

_Adriana 'I am leading you towards the answer to your prayers. Please listen to and follow the steps I am communicating through your intuition, thoughts and dreams.'_

Isn't it strange how the same cards come up time and time again?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yes, it is just reiterating it to us, i think!

X


----------



## Titi

oooh I am seeing a pattern but I like it!!! : )


----------



## Titi

nuttynicnak said:


> why settle for one we all should get our bfps! x

That is very true indeed! Thought of you today-I went to a different town for work and passed a store called Nicola's Kitchen!


----------



## fairygirl

Nicola is baking... :winkwink:

Today: Erm... Adriana, same as yesterday.

I am being followed everywhere by numbers, feathers and flashing lights. 7s were today's number. :wave: Angels.


----------



## nuttynicnak

hmm, two days on the run. Defo wants us to listen to it. 

Baking ha ha! went to my sisters for tea! x


----------



## Titi

Girls I am dumb. Tested with afternoon pee today at 9dpo but am still depressed to get BFP. I am here so long...........14 long cycles..........feel I will never get pg.


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Titi, I shall do a card just for you, ooo

_Isabella 'Yes, the timing is right for this new venture. A happy outcome follows your postive expectations.'_

Maybe a bit of PMA is in order?


----------



## fairygirl

Nic I was thinking along the lines of you baking a bun in _your_ oven.

Card for everyone:
_Bethany 'When you take excellent care of yourself, everybody benefits. Give yourself a relaxing treat today such as a massage, sea salt bath, or pedicure.'_

I like this card, I am going to have a long relaxing shower with some posh smellies.


----------



## nuttynicnak

:rofl: what a muppet I am. 

Shattered tonight. Had parents evening!

x


----------



## fairygirl

Well then the Angels want you to have a relaxing evening too then. xx


----------



## Titi

oh boy-I got that loud & clear!!! Okay-Here is to PMA!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you for the card!

PS...does shattered mean tired?


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, shattered is overly tired. Hope that card helps Titi. I have every faith that you will get your bfp really soon, especially with all the improvements your DH is making. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks FG- I hope so! I do need to be more positive. I get really down this part of cycle because I get so anxious but start dreading yet another bfp or af.............

I am really very tired today too. It happened all at once. I felt fine and went on couch to play with puppy and accidentally fell straight asleep. I have heartburn too but then again I ate 3 tacos earlier. oops. 

I hate to symptom spot!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

You've had a hard few weeks. Probably needed the sleep. Symptom spotting is fun though.


----------



## fairygirl

Today's card:
_Archangel Michael 'I am with you, giving you the courage to make life changes that will help you work on your divine life purpose.'_


----------



## Titi

That is a nice card. Thanks hun. Have a great Fri. night!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey all, 

Today I am making buns - i mean I actually am going to make some buns. I am in a baking and cleaning mood and an aggressive mood with DH as well. Poor bugger can't do anything right today!

Oh well. Think Af is coming early this month. Certainly got the hormonal mood changing side to me. x


----------



## fairygirl

A nesting mood, I get that before O and before AF strangely enough. Big :hugs: to you.


----------



## Titi

yeah funny huh. Not only do I get the nesting mood which wouldn't be bad-except for some reason part of my PMS is getting really mad at DH for playing video games or going on the computer and not nesting with me! I always feel like he is so lazy and unhelpful as soon as I get PMS-its crazy.


----------



## fairygirl

Titi said:


> yeah funny huh. Not only do I get the nesting mood which wouldn't be bad-except for some reason part of my PMS is getting really mad at DH for playing video games or going on the computer and not nesting with me! I always feel like he is so lazy and unhelpful as soon as I get PMS-its crazy.

I'm so with you on that one! Don't think it was as bad this cycle. Must remember to note it when it does happen. Edit, I think I just got frustrated with DF and made him do all the cleaning.


----------



## nuttynicnak

That is exactly how I feel today. DH thinks cleaning his car is more important then cleaning the house. I have told him I will leave the bathroom for him and he can do it tomorrow. 

HA! serves him right! 

:) you see the bad side is coming out. Decided to try to get the washing finished and currently making bread with chocolate chips in. x


----------



## Titi

hee hee. Yes-it's not as bad that I've noted it so now when it happens and I start bitching at him we just both look at each other and unfortunately know what's in store.
Nesting is bad today-going to finish doing the shelves and have to put up baseboards around the house. DH took them off when we tiled and now haven't had trim in forever. Can't have a baby and holes in the wall/floor!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hmmm, 

Dh is shocking at DIY. He tends to put everything together the wrong way and we end up with a right mess of things. 

Been running errands this morning for my uncle.I felt like i needed to help in someway so went and got his prescription. Only something little, but if it helps. 

Going to go and sort washing out now!


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds like you both are being productive! The bathroom is the one thing my DF won't do. I don't really keep track of when I'm grumpy either. Will make sure I put that in my journal too.

Good luck with the bread Nic! Mmmm, homemade bread..


----------



## Titi

Nic-I'm the one in our house who puts everything together backward....lol. DH won't let me touch anything which is why I get grumpy with him when he's not motivated!

What kind of bread? YUM!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I am making plain white bread with chocolate chips in. (no idea why) Some of my students made it yesterday and it was lovely so decided to have a go myself. 

Boobs are starting to irritate me now. Damn them! I also have a cookie mix that i might try to make as well.x

In a very sweet mood. Another sure sign of AF. X


----------



## Titi

OMG that bread sounds awesome!


----------



## fairygirl

Just go with it Nic. It all sounds yummy.


----------



## fairygirl

Card for Saturday:
_Celeste 'A happy move to a new home or place of employment is in the works. This movement will usher in positive new energy.'_

Again I see it pointing to Ava's new job and your home selling Nic.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks x x iPhone messages. X


----------



## fairygirl

iphone means you can sneak on to bnb without DH moaning. Yay!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I know yay!


----------



## fairygirl

Hmm, today:

_Merlina 'You are indecisive because you do not have enough information. Do research or seek advice before making a decision.'_


----------



## nuttynicnak

one for me pehaps hun? x


----------



## fairygirl

Very much so.


----------



## fairygirl

I can see how it applies to me too.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yes, could you do a special one for me please? x


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Ladies how are you all?

I again apologies for my distance! I have been trying not to think too much about babies as hard as that! DH's cousin had hers last week so been hearing lot's about that!

Just to let you know as well I have deactivated my facebook account for work purposes. I will be back on soon but I can't be at the moment.

Really hope you are all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Ladies how are you all?

I again apologies for my distance! I have been trying not to think too much about babies as hard as that is! DH's cousin had hers last week so been hearing lot's about that!

Just to let you know as well I have deactivated my facebook account for work purposes. I will be back on soon but I can't be at the moment.

Really hope you are all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Nice to hear from you Ava. Hope you are well xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Ava-Good to hear from you-hope work turns out well! : )


----------



## fairygirl

Card for today:

_Rosetta 'You have a gift for working with young people, and your Divine purpose involves helping, teaching or parenting children.'_

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

thats a good card for you hun! 

Hope your ok xx


----------



## fairygirl

One for the ladies waiting for their BFPs!

_Mystique 'Keep charging ahead, and don't take no for an answer. Expect miraculous solutions to appear.'_

:dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
just stopping in to see how you all are. You can read my journal if you want-I've decided to take it a little easier on here and stop charting as well.....but still want to be here for you all.


----------



## Titi

FG-when do you suspect you'll OV?


----------



## Titi

Ava do you have a ticker?


----------



## fairygirl

Titi- any time from cd20-25. Day 14 today. I keep telling my body to get itself in gear coz I'd like it to be sooner rather than later as DF and I are both off work next week so will have more chance to dtd.


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi said:


> Ava do you have a ticker?


Hi hun,

No I don't I could get it to save in my signature for some reason! I'm not good with computers!! I'm on cd30 at the moment so not sure what is going on with my cycle again!!


How is everyone else doing?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

I have a ticker!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo! So proud of myself for figuring that out! 

I'm back on face book with a few less friends I deleted all my work people!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

nice ticker-now you are easier to stalk, lol!


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry I have been neglecting you:

_Azure 'Your desired outcome will occur in the very near future. Have patience and faith, and don't try to force it to happen.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Happy vaentines day to all the lovely Believe ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Yes Happy Valentines Day, sorry I haven't got round to do us a card yet. Will try to remember once Tot has gone to sleep.


----------



## Titi

I finally have the siggy thanks to FG!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girlies.
_Akasha 'You are a spiritual teacher. You have the ability to counsel others and help them awaken their spiritual gifts and divine life mission.'_


----------



## Titi

I like this-it's nice. : )


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry I will do a card once our guests leave this evening.

Just had to come on and show you all what my sister got me for my birthday. I googled it to get a picture and discovered she spent quite a bit on it. It is moonstone and amethyst, perfect for ttc. Purchased here.
https://store.higherheart.com/shopimages/products/thumbnails/Faceted-Rainbow-Moonstone-Guardian-Angel-Pendant-T.jpg


----------



## Ava Grace

aww that is lovely hun! I really like it! 

As you know af got me today! I'm gutted but not as upset as I was at christmas which is a good thing. DH was really sweet today about it and is coming around to the idea of having to plan th bd part in order to ake sure we do it at the right time. I'm excited about getting my fertility moniter!!! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Did you pm that lady who is selling? She pm'd me back saying she wants it to go to a good home :p I ordered these sticks at the weekend and they arrived today. A few quid cheaper than in Boots (19.99) at £13.98, but you'd probably need to order them asap. If you click on my ticker you can see the readings and bd days on my chart, most users recommend every other day during High readings and both Peak days if you can (and the one after, but we won't be I think). It is a mystery why FF won't let you join.


----------



## Ava Grace

I know I have tried so many times!! It's like i'm band or something!! I didn't pm her I can't find her hun I would definately be a good home for it and happy to pay her. I just need to get it asap ready for cd5! xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

P.S why is me ticker still going on? how do I get it back to cd1? xx


----------



## fairygirl

If you go to your user cp, you can select create message in the left hand side menu. Type in ALICO into the recipient and it should find her. Have you tried setting up new email to use with FF?


----------



## fairygirl

To do your ticker you'll have to do a new one, did you tell it how many days?


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah I have tried but it says no still! the only thing I didn't try was on a different computer maybe I should give that a go. There is a website called 28days which is similar so I could chart on there. I will PM ALICO now thanks hun xx


----------



## Ava Grace

fairygirl said:


> To do your ticker you'll have to do a new one, did you tell it how many days?

I don't think it asked me!! I will have to make one from scratch and see what it says xxx


----------



## fairygirl

No problem hun. I hope the monitor helps you, so nice to look at the lines on the stick and trying to guess what the monitor will say. Maybe you can join the CBFM thread too as they answer any questions. Do you think you will have another go at charting? 
Oh dear just had to witness 4 men shouting and swearing at the football.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey hun, still can't find ALICO is that definately the spelling? 

I think I might give charting another go. I think I ov's on th 4th feb this month and I had no idea and I know we didn't be for a couple days before that so charting will help that I just need to not get stressed out about it!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

ACLIO like a clio, the car (did I type it wrong before?). I'd say for charting you have to take your temp at the same time every morning, I do that, then my cbfm, then go back to bed.
I like the new ticker.


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry yes I did type it in wrong. Oops.


----------



## Ava Grace

It's cool I have found her now and sent her a message. I really hope she can send it to me. I really think it will help!
Managed to figure out the ticker! 
I think i'm going to give charting another go and see if it makes a difference. I might need some help though as it still confuses me slightly!!


----------



## Titi

hello-just waiting for OV, trying not to obsess about ttc as much.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Titi, hope your ok hun. xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Ava-doing good thanks & hope you girls are too. Just figure I can't get let down as much over a bfn/af if I'm not putting as much into it, I guess, we'll see. Each cycle is a little different, emotionally for me now after all this time.


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Titi.
Just in time for a card:
Teresa 'Time-out! You've been so busy taking care of everyone else's needs, but now it's time to stop and take care of yourself.'

One for you ladies I believe!


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm sure it is hun, I really hope you get your BFP soon. I'm normally a lucky charm for people on here and I'm sure there will be a bfp or 3 coming to the believe thread very sooon!xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

FG that is a good one very relevant at the mo! xx


----------



## fairygirl

I have bundles of PMA today. So March is the month ladies! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ava Grace

yes I love March it is my favourite month and I have a really good feeling about it!! I also love November so that would work very well!!! 
Come on march bumps!!! xx


----------



## Ava Grace

Night ladies,

FG thanks so much for thinking of me with the CBFM that was really sweet of you and hopefully i will have it soon.

Speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Night Ava. xxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Well my PMA is waning, coz of my stupid temps. I still have a good feeling that someone I stalk is getting their BFP this cycle!

Card for you all:
_Aurora 'You are flying right now, which may threaten others. But don't descend, because others will soon become inspired by your example.'_


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls, hope all is well and you have a lovely Friday.

I should be OV any time now. Not charting so winging it, but I think its tomorrow. Lots of softcup BD! 

I hope March is your month! DH thinks that we wont get a bfp for March-but he says he has a strong feeling that we will make our baby in March. It will be our 16th cycle trying and he says 16 is his lucky number and also the day of the month he very first asked me to be his gf.


----------



## fairygirl

Aw bless your DF Titi. You never know though, go catch that eggy!

Card for the day:
_Omega 'Victory! Your desire is coming to fruition. Keep up the good work!'_

Wow, great card girls!


----------



## Titi

ugh one more day of demanding BD from hubby! Did take my temp yesterday and today-just to be safe. Had a dip today but my ewcm is all dried up..... hummmm


----------



## fairygirl

Oo Titi, hopefully that means O has occured or is imminent! 

A card:
_Rochelle 'As you honour and follow the guidance of your heart, prosperity is coming to you now.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Ladies,

Hope your ok. hope you ov'd and FG hoping you are catching that eggy!! I have good feelings about BFP's in this thread.

Af has left me now so i'm feeling mych better. She was only here for 3 days which is good.
xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Good to hear from you Ava.
Sunday's card:
Archangel Uriel 'Your emotions are healing, which enables you to open to greater love. I will help you release anger and unforgiveness from your heart and mind.


----------



## Ava Grace

I really like this card, I think it is one of my favourites yet. xx


----------



## fairygirl

Maybe it is for you hun xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah I think it might be.

The girl you told me about is posting me the cbfm but it hasn't come yet. Will it matter if I start to use on say cd7 or does it have to be cd5?
x


----------



## fairygirl

I think you could use it this cycle but then reset it again and use it properly next cycle, as it remembers each cycle. It will only let you set it up to CD5, and then asks for a stick on CD6. I guess you could use it and just remember the days are slightly out. It would hopefully just tell you when you are high and peak. A couple of ladies are having trouble with it going straight from low to peak. At least you can get line watching.


----------



## Titi

Just saying hi ladies, have been so busy.


----------



## fairygirl

_Shanti 'I am the Angel of Peace. I bring you new tranquility and a smoother road ahead.'_

There we go ladies xx


----------



## Titi

Very well! Love it.


----------



## fairygirl

If only I felt like life was getting smoother.

I asked for a message about our ttc and giving us hope:

_Serephina 'I am the Angel of Families. A happy change or addition is coming to your family.'_

That does give me hope, but when, when, when?


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, Hope you are doing ok. FG I like that card for you! I'm crossing everything that this is your month xx


----------



## fairygirl

I want it to be for the 3 of us! Then I thought maybe we'd get a new addition to the Believe thread.


----------



## fairygirl

A message of truth is what I asked for. This is what I got for us:

_Astara 'You deserve the best! Reach for the stars with your dreams and desires, and don't compromise.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

I like that!

The believe thread is lucky and over the next month we are going to see that! I'm so excited! BFP's all around! 

xx


----------



## fairygirl

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Oh before I forget, Nic asked after you all. xx


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!!!


----------



## fairygirl

You coming to play in here again?I need to do a card for today then :p


----------



## fairygirl

I just got to copy and paste from the other day as it is the same one!

_Astara 'You deserve the best! Reach for the stars with your dreams and desires, and don't compromise.'_


----------



## maratobe

ive decided to come and play in here again yep lol
i really like that one hun!!


----------



## fairygirl

I think it gives off a bit of PMA!


----------



## Titi

Hi all, I like the new addition card. Would be wonderful if we all got our bfps so soon!


----------



## fairygirl

Wouldn't it just! How you doing Titi?


----------



## Titi

Am doing good-how about you? Just taking it easy-trying not to think too much about ttc. How was Nic doing? I think about her lots.


----------



## fairygirl

Look at my chart. I am just hoping it recovers nicely tomorrow and is BFP bound. I spoke to Nic, she is holding up and doing some positive things, it is all amicable at the minute. I will let her know that you asked. x


----------



## Titi

Wow that is an impressive dip! I hope it is ID! My temp never dropped below coverline before AF when I was charting.... FX'd! Can't wait to see what your temps do next. I'm so glad to hear Nic is doing ok.


----------



## fairygirl

I hope it is an ID!


----------



## fairygirl

So this one jumped out as I was shuffling for the thread.
_Rochell 'As you honour and follow the guidance of your heart, prosperity is coming to you now.'_


----------



## fairygirl

Shuffled again for me and again Rochelle jumped and also Isaiah.
_Isaiah 'It's a good time to give birth to new ideas and situations in your life. I am watching over you, and protecting you during these changes.'_

Ooooo.
If anyone wants a card please let me know.


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmmm your chart is interesting! 

I will take a card, if you have time. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

My chart and AF symptoms are making me crazy! 

For you Titi (hope you are doing ok?):
_Archangel Uriel 'Your emotions are healing, which enables you to open to greater love. I will help you release anger and unforgiveness from your heart and mind.'_

For other visitors to the thread:
_Shanti 'I am the Angel of Peace. I bring you a new tranquility and a smoother road ahead.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies how are we all? I have been a workaholic as usual at month end so havn't had chance to get on here.

14 days until I start my new role at work woohoo! 
x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Can I join you ladies?

I am into all things spiritual - have some fertility crystals under my pillow and collect angels and fairies - have been pointed to this thread from a post that Fairygirl made in ttc.

Fairygirl I'd love a card pulling for me if you have time :)


----------



## fairygirl

Yay! :happydance: I successfully pimped out my thread.
I am currently wearing my moonstone and amythest angel, it makes me feel so much better.

Shazza, I shall give them a shuffle and see what the Angels want you to know.

_Desiree 'No, conditions aren't favourable right now. Wait, or look into other options; and ask the angels to help, guide, and comfort you.'_

I hope this is about another aspect of your life that you are unsure about and not related to ttc. xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh the other thing I'm absolutely obsessed with is number sequences. There is an excellent link on the front page of the thread. In the meanwhile look out for 11:11. The angels want to say hello.


----------



## Snugggs

Ello Ladies... Do you mind if i join you? Fairy kindly directed me into this direction.

I didn't even realise this thread was here. It's so nice to be able to talk about TTC _*AND*_ your beliefs all at the same time (and hopefully not be judged :shy:).

I guess i should tell you a little of the "believe" side of me and why i have come to this thread. 
Well my beliefs are Wiccan. I also read tarot cards (only for myself and friends and family. I'm not posted in the local paper or owt like that lol). I also read runes and are just learning to read witch stones (if you dont know they are similar to runes but thay are based on 7 symbols as opposed to an alphabet). I have a chest full of crystals, herbs and candles and very often make health brews and lotions...

If you're not put off (or thinking freak), could i join you? :)


----------



## fairygirl

Welcome Snugggs, you have a real selection of things there. I believe in angels, number sequences and crystals, as well as trusting the universe. I'm intrigued by the stones and the health brews.


----------



## Snugggs

Well the cards are interesting Fairy. When asking to "show me the truth", Ive pulled...

9 of Pentacles (reversed)
4 of swords
Judgment

_9 of Pentacles - Comfort - A successfull life that rests on the misfortune of others.
4 of Swords - Recuperation - A need to retreat fro the troubles of life. The oppertunity to rest and put your thoughts in order. A visit to a hospital, but not necessarily a personal illness.
Judgment - A card ruled by Pluto and the fire element - New potential! An oppertunity will be given that MUST not be ignored. A new project or decision that will affect the rest of your life. It will happen sooner than you expect._

Interesting!

:)

x


----------



## Snugggs

yes i love the stones fairy. Mine are rose quartz so i always feel happier and calmer when i have them near, especially when i hold onto the fertility rune :D.

I will have a look through my books and post some recipies if you like? some really nice calming bath oil recipies too


----------



## fairygirl

Very interesting. Definately gets you thinking. 

I just noticed I made it to 2500 posts and go tmy BnB Addict badge :rofl:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm not good with baths to be honest and allergic to strong scents. If you have any oils that are calming and clearing and not too stong that I could burn that would be good (and ttc safe of course). My personal favourite is Sandalwood.


----------



## Snugggs

Congrats :wohoo:

Ive managed to move from New to Active. Iv'e not even been here a week yet lol

I'll have a look in some books. Off the top of my head i know for a fact Lavendar is TTC and PREG safe :thumbup:, but i will check up on more safey's for you ladies.


----------



## Snugggs

Ive got a small extract here with some of the more known herbs available that you may know.

But... I'm not a qualified herbalist and all herbs should be used with caution and in small doses. This extract is from one of the online encyclopdia's i use.

I'll check up more on the TTC and fertility herbs and oils later :D



Herbs During Pregnancy
These are herbs that will help the mother and baby in the early development stages.

Black Haw - used in the early stages of pregnancy to help prevent miscarriage 
Blessed Thistle - used in the latter stages of pregnancy as a liver tonic and builder, as well as a stimulant of blood flow to the mammaries, and used to increase milk production; also reduces hemorrhaging during childbirth
Burdock Root - has a high concentration of vitamins and minerals and is a liver booster
Chamomile - lifts the spirits and calms the nerves, used for digestive disorders during pregnancy, is combined with ginger to help morning sickness, and has a high calcium content as well as an anti-inflammatory aid
Dandelion - greens and root - a high source of vitamins and minerals, aids digestion, nourishes and tones the system, diuretic, useful for fatigue and exhaustion, liver booster
Ginger Root - used for morning sickness and digestive problems, safe during pregnancy for treating colds, sore throats, and congestion
Kelp - high in vitamins and minerals, aids thyroid
Nettle Leaf - rich in many vitamins and minerals, especially iron, so it is very useful for those suffering from chronic fatigue and exhaustion due to low iron, aids in enriching and stimulating flow of milk; good for use throughout all stages of the pregnancy
Red Raspberry Leaf - tones and nourishes the uterine muscles, rich in vitamins and minerals, enriches and increases milk flow, restores the system after childbirth; good for the entire pregnancy
Spirulina - high in vitamins and nutrients
Bee Products - - royal jelly, propolis, bee pollen, raw honey - many nutritional benefits
Always remember to eat a very healthy diet when pregnant and/or nursing!



HERBS TO AVOID OR USE WITH CAUTION DURING PREGNANCY
Many herbs contain steroids that can affect the baby's development during pregnancy and/or nursing. Others may be of a mild toxic type, and others may be strong uterine stimulants. Please read this section carefully and take heed.

Angelica - stimulates suppressed menstruation
Black Cohosh - uterine stimulant - mostly used during labor
Blue Cohosh - a stronger uterine stimulant
Borage oil - a uterine stimulant - use only during the last few days of pregnancy
Comfrey - can cause liver problems in mother and fetus - use only briefly, externally only, for treating sprains and strains - 
Dong Quai - may stimulate bleeding
Elder - do not use during pregnancy or lactation
Fenugreek - uterine relaxant
Goldenseal - too powerful an antibiotic for the developing fetus, also should not be used if nursing
Henbane - highly toxic
Horsetail - too high in silica for the developing fetus
Licorice Root - can create water retention and/or elevated blood pressure
Motherwort - stimulates suppressed menstruation
Mugwort - can be a uterine stimulant
Nutmeg - can cause miscarriage in large doses
Pennyroyal Leaf - stimulates uterine contractions (NOTE: Pennyroyal essential oil should not be used by pregnant women at any time!) - do not handle if pregnant or nursing
Rue - strong expellant
Shepherd's Purse - used only for hemmorhaging during/after childbirth
Uva Ursi - removes too much blood sugar during pregnancy and nursing
Yarrow - uterine stimulant


----------



## Snugggs

You're all gonna be sick of me :blush: ... useful website if anyone wants a mooch https://www.fertilitymoon.com/index.html


----------



## Titi

wow this is the most posts I've seen in one day!

Welcome girls.
FG-thanks for the card! I am doing well-busy with work and trying not to trying to concieve thoughts, lol.


----------



## impatient

Ohhhh ladies!!! I hope you don't mind me intervening, but I love this thread:) Nice reading for you Snugggs! And I would love to try some bath oils. I actually just got out of the tub right now! Lol tonight I used a detox one from the Body Shop. ,ot sure if u guys have it where you are, but its a great place with natural products. I'll be stocking this thread, if you don't mind! Hehehe


----------



## Snugggs

impatient said:


> Ohhhh ladies!!! I hope you don't mind me intervening, but I love this thread:) Nice reading for you Snugggs!

I'm addicted Impatient, i have to say lol. They'll be sick of me:blush: but it's nice to be able to write things that people ay be interested in.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Can anyone tell me how often I should cleanse and recharge my crystals and how I do it?

My friend went to a special person to get them for me and I know they should be recharged and cleansed but am not sure how often or how to go about it. They are under my pillow at the moment is that a good place to put them?


----------



## Snugggs

I always cleanse mine in teped water and then leave to dry over night on a window sill under moon light if possible, and to charge i wrap them in dark silk or velvet (a scarf would be fine). Amethist is good for charging and also keeping your crystals wrapped with a dark crystal will help with charging as the dark crystal reflects negative energy. Keeping a shiney object with the crystals will reflect the positive and help wit the charge.

There are many ways in which it can be done though but i think the "wrapping in a dark scarf" principle is the same for which ever charging method you use

:hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thank you Snuggs I think I will give them a cleanse and then charge them tonight as I've had them a couple of months now so they are probably due one.

I just did a Universal 6 card tarot reading on line and the results were so relevant to me that I've just spooked myself a little!


----------



## fairygirl

I charge and cleanse mine in the moonlight with a piece of Carnelian.

I find all this very interesting Snuggs.


----------



## Ava Grace

Can I just interupt and say how amazing it is to have our first BFP in the Believe thread!!!! I knew March was going to be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snugggs

Ava Grace said:


> Can I just interupt and say how amazing it is to have our first BFP in the Believe thread!!!! I knew March was going to be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I agree :wohoo:

Congrats Fairygirl :hugs: ... I hope it's the start of a new trend :baby:

xx


----------



## Titi

Arghhhhh couldn't help myself-

On CD26 today. AF comes between cd26-28, depending when I ov which of course I'm not sure of b/c I didn't chart-but I think 14dpo is Sun.

When I was temping before I temped around 5:45am. 
Well this morning my alarm went off at 5 and I woke up and read some emails on phone & then decided to sleep in for Friday. At 6:50 I woke up again, laid around, checked some more phone emails, sat up for a minute, and then it occurred to me that AF could come today. So on a whim, I decided, 'why not just check my temp??" So I temped and this was so stupid of me b/c it's not going to mean a thing late, after being up a little and not a solid block of sleep after not temping a whole month. But it was 98.67. My coverline is usually around 97.7. 

So-even though that should be the worst temp ever of course now I've gone and put the slightest question in my head after almost a completely symptom and stress free cycle.

So- what do you think??? Would not getting solid 3 hour block combined with being awake 5 minutes/moving around a little in bed and temping an hour late make a temp that high?


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Titi, I'd imagine it would be higher, maybe up to half a degree? So any sign of AF. I need to know now! I have this incredible happy urge for you.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, Titi I don't know much about temping i'm useless at it! I really hope that it is a good sign! I have a feeling march is going to be an amazing month for us in here!

FG - how you feeling has the news settled in yet? xxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh, Mrs Doddy, got our first BFP and she is very close to her 12 week scan.
I'm ok, just off to post in my journal. No, it hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## Titi

Thanks FG-I should have resisted, knowing how useless it would be. No signs of AF yet-no signs of ANYTHING. I don't have any PMS or pregnancy symptoms-my breasts aren't even sore.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Ava-are you now in 2ww?


----------



## fairygirl

This could be a good thing Titl!


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi said:


> Thanks Ava-are you now in 2ww?


I think so, I never know with my cycles!! At least next month will be clearer when I can use the cbfm. Or maybe I won't need it! (hope not!!)

xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry I have been neglecting you. I shall ask the Angels for a message to you all.

_Raye 'Yoga and exercise are essential to your well-being, peace of mind, and spiritual growth right now.'_

not seen that one before, hope it means something to some of you xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh and Ava, I have a whole box of CBFM sticks I don't need (as long as Pea is happy and healthy) and I subscribed to FF this cycle. Nothing like tempting fate.


----------



## Titi

Thanks for the card. I have been neglecting my weekly yoga session since December!


----------



## Titi

oh Ava maybe the CBFM is a lucky thing!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

fairygirl said:


> Oh and Ava, I have a whole box of CBFM sticks I don't need (as long as Pea is happy and healthy) and I subscribed to FF this cycle. Nothing like tempting fate.


thanks hun that would be great. I'm sure your little bean will be absolutely fine I have a really good feeling about it. I'm hoing that I may never have to use it but we'll see.

Titi - how's things with you? 

I really want us all to be in first tri together!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

:witch:


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Titi, :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

A card for the thread:

_Grace and Antoinette 'To help heal this situation, see the other person's point of view with compassion.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Sorry she got you Titi sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Titi

Thanks Ava!!!!!!!


----------



## Snugggs

:wave:

Sorry ive not been on the thread for a few days, had a massivly busy weekend as it was my little terror's 5th bday.

:witch: got me too today, so i'm in the club! i am happy though as i'd had such a messed up cycle.

Also, went to a mind, body and spirit fayre at the weekend. Purchased some Angel cards, so ive been getting attuned to those every spare second ive had.

Hope you're all well

x


----------



## fairygirl

So sorry Snugggs, let us know how you get on with the Angel cards. Anyone got any idea how I can relax? I'm so scared.


----------



## Snugggs

Will definatly keep you posted on how i get on Fairy.

How are you feeling? (other than scared?)

A good de-stresser is (but i suppose what works for one won't always work for another) If you don't feet too tickled stomached at the minute, burn either a lavendar insence stick or burn lavendar essential oil and at the same time rinse you hands in rose water (completely preg safe). Close your eyes as you rinse and shake the excess water off your hands all over your head and body. This symbolises you shaking your worries and stresses away. Visualise white light surrounding you and your worries seaping away.
If you want a cheapy version of rose water, just leave some petals to soak over night on a window sill under the moon light. This will invoke its energies.

The hand washing rituals come from ancient tribes (i think). Hand washing and handfasting was all part of marriage and fertility rituals and over the years have been adapted.

x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks for the washing ritual. I have been thinking about that whenever I wash.

I asked the cards today to give you lovely ladies the hope that the Universe knows what it is doing. The Angels said:

_Oceana 'Take action. You're in touch with your truth in this situation, and you need to trust your gut and lovingly assert yourself.'_

Send out positive thoughts, tell the Universe and the Angels that it is your turn. Believe that they will pull through for you.


----------



## Titi

Thanks hun that is very sweet! I am working really hard on finding fun stuff to do in the meantime-it really helps. 

Also I am taking your advice this cycle and not taking anything besides my prenatal and omega 3s. Besides, DH is on a ton of stuff now hopefully that will help. 

Are you feeling any better yet? :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Still struggling with a nasty sore throat. Ooo, I'm excited for you this cycle, just seeing what your body can do :p


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Hope you are all well. 

Miss being on here and speaking to you, but still finding it too difficult. Noticed that you had changed your signatures and it really made it hit home again. 

Ava- I sent you an email- not sure if you got it?

FG- hope you are doing ok. 

Titi- how is it going? Is DH still not smoking?

I really miss you all. Still having counselling and trying to get through. Every day seems to be a battle. 

Take care all and will try to get on here every now and again to check up on you all. 

x


----------



## fairygirl

I gasped when I saw you on here. Now I am in tears. We miss you!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sorry hun, 

I didn't mean to upset you. I will be back on here one day. Hopefully with someone who is deserving of my time and love. Let's face it I put up with a lot in the last few months. If i go back through my journal I am surprised i got through the months. 

Every day is hard work for me to get through, but one day down is one day closer to finding someone who wants to be with me and is willing to compromise and know and understand me. 

Working through lots at the minute (having two counselling sessions a week!).

I am so so so so so happy for you. Remember that picture of the silver cross hun. 
Your little ones heart is beating. x

Treasure your time hun, it is a very special few months for you. x

Miss everyone, especially the angel cards. Been told that I have a new man on the way, even though I am not looking. Let's hope it's the right one this time!

Take care all and don't forget to email me when you get your :bfp:

x


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi sweetie!!! I havn't had an email from you hun??? I will send you one so that you have the right address. I have missed you! I hope you are doing ok. xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Nic, I love the fact a new man coud be on the way, but unless you're ready for him, he'll go by unnoticed. I think it'd be so much fun if you got swept off of your feet though :p
Yup, my little ones heart should be getting going by now and we have been given the money for my SilverCross.

Ava, how you feeling?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ava Grace said:


> Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi sweetie!!! I havn't had an email from you hun??? I will send you one so that you have the right address. I have missed you! I hope you are doing ok. xxxx

Ok hun, will reply as soon as i get it. 

Miss you all too. x

Yay for the silver cross. Hmm swept off my feet sounds just about right for me! 

If only life was that simple! It's still going to be at least another two years before i can officially come back into this thread and I think I am being optimistic there!

Take care all, nice to see there are some new faces in here as well. x


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Nuttynicnak,

Sending my love to you. I don't know what's happened, but all the same, i do wish you well :hugs:


---------------------

Sorry i've not been around for a few days ladies. I've finally got myself connected with my new angel cards. They really are fab!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## fairygirl

Nic, we could still be ttc together one day then! Keep in touch hun xx

Snugggs, glad you like your Angel cards. I asked mine for reassurance today and they told me my cat was in heaven safe and sound (he passed a year ago last weekend).

Card for the thread:
_Raye 'Yoga and exercise are essential to your well-being, peace of mind, and spiritual growth right now.'_


----------



## Titi

Hey Nic-it's soo good to hear from you. I think of you often. I'm not on very much anymore myself. 16 cycles TTC is really draining me-I can't give it as much thought or time anymore trying to get on with other parts of life. If you ever want to reconnect on FB-you know how to find me-I'm there much more than B&B and at least its not TTC oriented.

Lots of love-thank you so much for letting us in and stopping by.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all ok. Sending big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Titi said:


> Hey Nic-it's soo good to hear from you. I think of you often.
> 
> Lots of love-thank you so much for letting us in and stopping by.

I agree with Titi on these points.


Time for a card for the thread.

_Astara 'You deserve the best! Reach for the stars with your dreams and desires, and don't compromise.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

lovely card :)


----------



## Snugggs

Thank you! 

That's lifted my spirits today :flower:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I wonder if that card might have been trying to keep me going as well?

Thanks to all for your kind words. I will be back on Facebook soon. I just need to be able to cope with things that I might have to see on there. 

I'd like to say each day gets easier, but some days are good and some days are really bad. Having my hair done today so hopefully this will be something positive to keep me in a good mood. 

Good luck everyone, I think of you often and hope you all get your :bfp: s soon. x

Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Nic hope your ok honey xxx

Ladies I have news that I can hardly believe this morning I did a clear blue test and the words PREGNANT 1-2 weeks came up! I can't believe it I really hope that it is right. Thanks for all your support so far. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Oh Ava! Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Titi. We just need you now and it will be so perfect xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, it has to be your turn now. Are you really in the 2ww already?


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Titi, it has to be your turn now. Are you really in the 2ww already?

Yes it is DEF time for me to get a BFP. DH thinks this is our lucky cycle but truthfully I've seriously lost hope! Yes-I think I OV yesterday. Wasn't able to get a BD in the day before OV and yesterday when we we did BD my CM had already changed to creamy......I think I must ovulate very early on cd13. So not too sure how good are chances are this cycle either. It's okay though-I may not have much hope for a natural bfp but I'm doing okay-it's all in God's time........strangely the more I have to wait the more I believe that.

Ava-how many dpo are you? Were you having any symptoms?

FG-feeling okay?


----------



## fairygirl

If you dtd every other day leading up to O you could be in with a chance plus the cups and Pre-Seed (my cm changed on O day I think). 
I'm feeling ok thanks, my cold virus thing is still lingering, but I don't mind if that means Pea is happily supressing my immune system. I got two lines the same colour on an IC this morning, all gives me hope.
God and the Angels know what they are doing :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Card for you lovely ladies.

_Zanna 'You are protected from all types of harm. The worst is behind you now. I ask you to relax and feel safe.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Please let that card be for my little bean it has to stay safe xxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I hope it is true of my Pea too xx


----------



## Ava Grace

It will be sweetie they will both be ok i'm sure. keep praying xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I just drew that card again, as I've had that unfavourable condition card a couple of times for myself.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Wow, congrats. Two bfps! Yay

I am so pleased for you Hun. X titi you willbe next. X


----------



## Ava Grace

Just to update you ladies in here I think I may have lost the bean already I bled this morning so went to hospital to check my hcg and they are 17. I have to go back on Tuesday but they said it doesn't look good :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh Hun, I am sending you big hugs x x x


----------



## Titi

Oh no Ava-I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I am praying for a miracle for you.

Nic-hope you are well.


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Titi, i'm not coping too well but I guess only time will tell. I'm back at the hospital Tuesday. Keep praying for me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snugggs

I wish you well Ava, i hope everything is still sticky for you xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hun I am sending everything I can your way. Hugs and everything. X


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Nic I apprcaiate that hun, hope your ok too xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi 
Ava-been thinking of you all day- -I'm praying so much it was good news for you today.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Me too x


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks ladies, it was a mix of good & bad news. The good news is that my levels of hcg have risen from 17 to 26 but they havn't doubled which they should've really. It does mean that it is unlikely that I have miscarried however I am at high risk as normaly the hcg would be in the hundreds by now. I have to go back on Friday and that will be the teller as if bub is doing ok it should've at least doubled.
Keep everything crossed for me please, hope your all doing ok xxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Everything still crossed x


----------



## Titi

Praying for the best today!!! :hugs:!

Nic-prayers still with you too hun. <3


----------



## Ava Grace

Again good & bad news and now i'm down right confused! My levels are up to 69 but they are still too low. I now have to wait until the 7th April to go back again! I can't help thinking that the midwife has it wrong and i'm just not as far gone as they think? Although I know nothing about it I guess i'm just praying for a miracle.
Hope your all doing ok xxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Right with you hun. x


----------



## Titi

OH Hun-I don't blame you for being confused! I will keep praying away!


----------



## fairygirl

Thinking positive thoughts for you xx
Titi, how you doing hun?


----------



## Titi

Hello ladies! Doing well! 9dpo and no symptoms yet again. PMA please : )


----------



## Ava Grace

Stay positive hun!! Hope your doing ok. xxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Come on Titi's BFP!!!!!!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

yeah come on BFP!!! : ) Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Come on Tit's BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I beleive it is on it's way!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

I love it! It's the Titi BFP Believe spree!


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, 12dpo. Getting close hun. Praying for you x x x x


----------



## Titi

ah thanks huh : ). No testing.....I'll just see.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
I was just thinking-you shouldn't be stuck in a ttc thread anymore.


----------



## fairygirl

I'm not ready to leave just yet! Waiting for my scan. Besides, it's our thread!


----------



## Titi

: )


----------



## Ava Grace

Me neither Titi, unti I see my bub on a scan with a beating heart and I have a midwife say everything is fine I'm not going anywhere!!! Besides I like it in here :)
hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Just to update and thank you all for being so wonderful, unfortunately I have lost my little bub. It wasn't meant to be this time.
xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Lots of hugs and love Hun x x x I am so sorry x


----------



## Snugggs

I'm sorry for your loss Ava Grace :hugs: xx


----------



## Titi

:hugs: so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

As promised I am still calling in from time to time. I have noticed that from when we started this thread a couple of us have had a difficult time. I have written a little note to the universe for all of us to keep 1) us safe and 2) positive in the face of adversity. 

Here it is:

I write to you
in desperate need
please forgive me
if i start to plead

We've had our ups
but mostly downs
we'd like to change
our fortune around.

We trust in you
and all you do
but we'd like our life
to go well too.

We ask for now
for no more pain
it's hard to bear
and causes us strain

I know that life
is meant to be
but of some joy
we'd like to keep.

I ask you now
to hear our prayer
and in your heart
give us love to bare.

I'm asking you also to bless the little angels that are with you and look after them for all the people who are on here. 

Please make safe all the little buds currently growing and give all the people the love, hope and compassion that they deserve. 

angel bless you all. 

Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic, that is absolutely lovely. Thank you hun and I hope that you are doing ok. I miss you!!! 

Take care and speak soon xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Nic-that is so beautiful. Hope things are coming along a bit easier on you. Great to hear from you.

Love to you all,


----------



## nuttynicnak

Fairygirl, 

If you don't mind hun could you do a card for me please? 

Thanks, 
Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I haven't done cards for ages and now I feel so selfish! I guess I got wrapped up in my own worries! Sorry everyone. Give me 5 mins to get organised (well out of bed and I'm all yours).


----------



## fairygirl

For Nic:
_
Patience 'Now is the time to learn, study and gather information. Enjoy being a student, because in the future, you will synthesze your knowledge into action.'_


----------



## Titi

oooh Nic-that is a good one for you, I think!


----------



## Titi

Ava-how are you doing hun?


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> For Nic:
> _
> Patience 'Now is the time to learn, study and gather information. Enjoy being a student, because in the future, you will synthesze your knowledge into action.'_

Thanks, I know exactly why i got this card. I am trying to run before I can walk in some circumstances and I really need to back up a little. 

Thanks for doing this. Don't worry about being selfish. Look at me for the last few months. I have been really caught up in my own problems. 

I have also lost 4 friends. Well that is why they have gone because they haven't been friends!

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi said:


> Ava-how are you doing hun?



Hi Titi,

I'm ok thanks I just had some time out from BnB so havn't been around much.

How is everyone? :hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm very good thanks. How are u? X x x


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey nic,

I just caught up with the other posts! Sounds like things are looking up for you hun. I'm fine thank you just taking it easy we have decided to let nature take it's course and see what happens so no stressing over ov dates ect. Going on hoilday in two weeks to Portugal so really looking forward to some sunshine! xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Ava-I think we mostly can all relate to when it is time for a little B&B break-all for our different reasons!

I think a holiday is such a lovely idea. I hope it is the best time ever!


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks hun, I go next Friday so fingers crossed for sunshine :)

Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Have a great hol Hun x x x


----------



## Titi

Just wanted to say hi before Ava goes away on holiday! Hope you have a wonderful relaxing time with DH!!!! Will miss you-


----------



## Titi

Okay Ava-back to Believe.....PMA, PMA, PMA!!!! Nic-hope you are still stalking and you too FG!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Yay!! I'm here, just rubbish at posting. I blame my iPhone! I can come on here and read to my hearts content and then not post, when I have a proper keyboard I find ur easier to type away. 

I do still believe you will have children! 

Right card: Grace and Antoinette 'To help heal this situation, see the other person's point of view with compassion.'

hmm not very ttc related but the Angels wanted you to see it!


----------



## Titi

ha ha fg-this is funny-it's not ttc related but is actually something I needed to hear regarding a family situation. Thanks for the card!!!!!

I'm in good spirits-I started a post on FB to see what others wanted to do before kids-and maybe will find some inspirational things to do in the spare time. I'm lucky to have such a good DH who's my best friend. At least we have a great time together in the meantime!


----------



## fairygirl

You seem to work all the time! Glad you want to make the most of your spare time.

Nice to know the card was relevant. Xx


----------



## Titi

yeah we do work way too much. We own our own company and it's been very busy-in a very BAD economy I might add-so we are trying to take it while it's here I guess........Just want something to keep my mind off the pain of not having children-


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi girls,

I'm back :) I have missed you all. Titi I belive that we will both have children and we need to keep positive as that will help. It is lovely that you have a lovely DH. Mine is a gem too. He is desperate for a baby and I really hope it won't take too long. I'm holding of going into LTTC but if i'm not pregnant by August i'm going back to the Doctors for some help I think.

Anyway keep in touch lovelys xxx


----------



## Titi

Hiya sweets-August it is then-for both of us........we can help each other through it-but of course I am hoping we will surely not need too!!!!

Anyhow you look BEAUTIFUL in your holiday pics. I'm glad you had a nice time. We will go on holiday for our 2 year anny in Sept.

PMA, PMA!!! Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## fairygirl

August sounds awesome!


----------



## Ava Grace

OOh had to think about that! I'm on cd 10 I think. I'm pretty sure last month that we didn't bd when I ov'd. I went to see my best friend for the weekend fri-mon so think i missed it!

Where abouts are you?

August is a reasonable time to give the universe to sort us out! We have waited so patiently!!

Where will you go on your hols?

I loved Portugal it was amazing and my niece is just adorable she makes me melt! She says she loves me all the time and is really into my clothes. She is a proper girl! She puts on my shoes and struts around with my handbag it is hilarious to watch!


----------



## Titi

That is so cute. I love little girls! And the nephew is cute too-wow though he is one BIG baby!!! : )

I would LOVE to go to Portugal! I would really love to go anywhere in Europe but I really have a hard time with flying. : (

Going instead on caribbean cruise for holiday-I think we are going to Belize, Cayman Islands, Cozumel and Isla Roatan.

I am on cd3. You should be getting ready to ov soon!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Titi,

I know my nephew is 9 months old and he is HUGE!!!! It's starnge becaues my niece was tiny! He weighs more than her now and she is 3!!!

Your holiday sounds amazing!!!

I am getting ready to ov but I am in bed with tonsilitus so really hope I get better soon so it doesn't affect anything! I look terrible so not sure there will be much bd going on in this household!! I'm also on penicilin which may affect me ov i'm not sure. Boo!

How are you feeling this cycle? x


----------



## Titi

Oh no! Tonsilitus sounds horrible! It must be so sore-hope you get to feeling better really soon!!

I dunno about antibiotics & OV. Last time I took them was in Sept. and I think everything was normal that cycle. I bet hubby would love to BD you anyway don't you worry!!!!

I'm feeling good so far just getting ready to OV next week +/-, taking my gf juice and also started soy isoflavones this cycle! FX'd!!


----------



## Ava Grace

that sounds good hun.

Yeah Tonsilitis is crappy and i'm off work which is annoying! 

I'm haing lot's of honey and taking my pre-natal vitamins and that is it. I can't get on with the cbfm at all! My huubby has an i-phone and he has downloaded a ov calendar to it! Bless him.

Ooh also my mum is in china at the moment and she text me to say she had been to a temple of fertility and prayed for a baby for me! How sweet. I hope it works!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

oh bless your mum & DH-how sweet! I pray for you too! And the truth is, I really do think (honestly) that you will be getting a sticky bfp very soon.

How do you like the cbfm? I got an ovacue fertility monitor last cycle. Not so sure about it yet tho.


----------



## Ava Grace

I don't like it at all. I find it very confusing! To be honest I neer managed to re-set it properly and as it was a second hand one I think the data is confusing. I think also that I almost resent all the hassle of them. I like the idea of it just "happening" I know that is probably a nieve thing to say but it does take away some of the romance! 

I hope your right Titi. Come on universe i need a sticky one this time!! 

Hopefully we will get sticky BFP's at the same time and go on to be bump buddies!

x


----------



## Titi

I know-I really really want to be bump buddies with someone!!! All my B&B friends keep getting their bfps and leaving me all alone :cry:

I feel the same way about my fertility monitor. I switch it up every now and then and stop doing things and "just try to let it happen" but when it doesn't I go overboard again trying new things.


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm exactly the same hun! 

here's to us being bump buddies :)

xx


----------



## fairygirl

I feel the need for a card, I am going to get them out and look at the bottom one!

_Shanti 'I am the Angel of Peace. I bring tranquility and a smoother road ahead.'_


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks hun this card is very relevant for me at the moment I think. This year has been a bit turbulent but I think the other half will be a smoother ride x


----------



## Titi

Thanks FG-I think this one is perfect for ALL of us!!! How are you feeling? 

Nic-are you stalking anymore ? :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm good thanks. I do get a bit over emotional, mainly angry or cry at the smallest thing. Wriggler is still doing just that and right on my bladder is its favourite place. Can't wait to know if I boy or girl so I can stop using the word 'it' I always feel bad coz a baby is not an it!!


----------



## Titi

That's funny- "it".............Are the emotions like PMS or different than anything you've ever experienced?

Less than 2 weeks and you will know! I can't wait!!!!! Defo a boy!


----------



## fairygirl

Aw Hun it is 4 1/2 weeks til my next scan. I think the angry is a bit like pms as I am irritable, I didn't get tearful though, now I cry at anything.


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm going to say it is defo a girl!! Can't wait to find out :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

oops I have a hard time reading the way you do your dates over there. Like today's date, in the states is 5/29/10


----------



## fairygirl

I can't wait til the scan!! Think I may go and buy a cheap Doppler thingy, being almost 17 weeks I don't need an expensive one. Just wanna hear baby again... alright so I see my midwife Tuesday anyway but still!


----------



## Titi

How much are the doppler thingees? I never even heard about them until Fish & chips. I think that is a wonderful idea. I would love to hear baby!!! Awesome for the daddy too I think helps bring him closer! : )


----------



## fairygirl

They range from cheap £20 to expensive £80 I think. Couldn't get the one I was looking for today though :(
I did however see a lady pushing a pram I quite liked the look of so googled it. So now my top choices are the SilverCross Sleepover, Babystyle Oyster and I want to look at the iCandy ones too. There is a warehouse nearby where you can go and play with them. I do still like the SilverCross but the frame seems huge for little old me!


----------



## Ava Grace

I can highly recommend icandy!! They are amazing! I pushed one today. the have the swivel wheels and with one push they collapse to go in the car. Look at the bugaboo as well as they are slightly lighter but more difficult to colapse!

I went to see my friends 4 week old baby girl today (hence me pushing the icandy!) we went to the trafford center. She is perfect in everyway!! 

xx


----------



## fairygirl

I think I'll start looking after my next scan. 

Are you ok today Hun?


----------



## Ava Grace

Yes hun i'm fine it was nice seeing my friend and actually made me quite positive as she had a rough ttc journey so it gave me hope.

Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, we're on our way home from an afternoon out at the airshow. Got to look at lots of prams as the beach was jammed with famalies. I do like the iCandy ones, the babystyle looks too plastic. It is just a matter of trying them and cost. 

Now what to do for the evening? I am insisting it is a day for me and DF to do nice things. Nothing on at the cinema which is a bit rubbish!


----------



## Ava Grace

I cooked DH a nice roast and we watched britains got talent! Now we are have an early night! (nudge nudge wink wink!!)

xx


----------



## fairygirl

That's the spirit Ava!


----------



## Ava Grace

Really hope we caught the eggy!!!! :)

How is everyone feeling? xx


----------



## fairygirl

Go eggy !!!! 
I'm good thanks, enjoying my week off although I must start getting some school work done from tomorrow!


----------



## Ava Grace

haha! Enjoy your break hun. 

xx


----------



## Titi

Hope you caught the eggy too! We are getting ready to ov and can't bd tonight-we are having sick puppy troubles again-DH is traumatized as Marlow had a ginormous, sudden seizure on him today while I was at work : (


----------



## fairygirl

I really hope Marlow gets better soon!!


----------



## Ava Grace

M too hun, I love the pics in your profile of the dogs. I hope they are ok.

xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Nic's back on facebook!


----------



## Titi

Yay! Hey Nic!!!

Anyhow-thanks all for well wishes for my pup. What a horrible week but she is resting comfy now and hasn't had a grand mal seizure in over 27 hours!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so glad Marlow seems to be getting better! Xx


----------



## Titi

phew me too! & somehow we got in all our BDS! 2 ww now!


----------



## fairygirl

I did wonder when I looked at your ticker wether you'd have time to BD. We'll be here for you in the 2ww! Xx


----------



## Titi

yeah I didn't think we'd get bd in.....we were both exhausted, nervous wrecks and really busy with the pup. I still don't want to miss out but it is very hard for DH to get the heart to BD in those circumstances. But the vet babysat her for 2 full days which I think helped with the stress.


----------



## Ava Grace

Glad she is better hun.

Woohoo for the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

I wanna see some bfps this month.


----------



## Ava Grace

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

Glad nics back on FB too xx


----------



## fairygirl

Started Spring with my baby, so I think it's only right we start Summer with one too!!


----------



## Ava Grace

I couldn't agree more sweetie. xx


----------



## fairygirl

I put a Believe back in my sig, nothing complicated but I felt it should be there and gonna give my Archangel cards a shuffle for you both. 

Leadership, Archangel Gabriel 'It is time for you to assume your leadership power and position, and lovingly guide others.'

Well not baby related but I can see how it fits to both your roles work-wise.


----------



## Titi

Thanks hun!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

hmm yes that is relevant work wise.

I'm praying every day that there is a BFP or two in here this month xx


----------



## Titi

Ava I still have really good feelings you will get your bfp very soon!!!!! I really hope to get one with you!!! I keep missing out on being bump buddies with all my B&B friends.


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi I really hope we can be bump buddies and hope we both get BFP's very soon. We have been very patient and it is surely our turn for sticky's!

Keeping everything crossed that this is our month! x


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Believe Peeps how are we all? 

We must keep this thread going and full of positive energy xxx

Not sure why it is a box in my sig at the mo but I will get that sorted!!!

Love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Hello Ava & Appleseed! :hugs:

I have a box too-hmph?

Yes-lets please keep this going........I don't want to be abandoned : (

: )


----------



## Ava Grace

I won't abandon you hun. I like it in here! It is a positive place :)

Not sure what is going on with the sig's???? 

How are you? Are you onto a new cycle? x


----------



## Titi

Thank you! : ) Hopefully it can become the Believe pregnancy thread before long!

Yes-new cycle-I am going to give it one more good go this month, then take it easy for the rest of summer (do nothing more than take prenatals & BD somewhere around ov time but no charting or really "try trying") and then go on our holiday in Sept. and then if still nothing will see FS that month. 

How are you feeling-are you doing okay during the wait until Dr?


----------



## fairygirl

Hello ladies xxxx


----------



## Titi

Hello Fairgygirl & cantaloupe! : ) :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

What is a cantaloupe?


----------



## Titi

The size of your bean!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I know, but I had to look it up, a type of melon or something. Wriggler is still doing a good job of hiding! Hardly any bump and heartbeat way down in my pelvis! Hard to believe baby is that big! 

Hope you are well Hun xxx


----------



## Titi

oh-we have tons of it here-it is an orange melon. Not that good. Wow that is pretty big!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Ladies,

I'm being very naughty and writing from work!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Yay, me too but I'm on lunch!!


----------



## Titi

me too but s'ok cuz work is in my den!


----------



## Ava Grace

:wave: Hey ladies hopw your all doing ok.

:flasher:................How great is this!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Haha Ava are you trying to get me in the mood for my BD time with that sexy flasher??????

Hows the MS?


----------



## Ava Grace

Ha ha! Yes I thought it might help!! How funny!

ms is ok actually i'm not actually being such just feel nausea. DH took me out for dinner last night but I could hardly eat any of mu food! I feel very sick in the mornings and evenings but fine during the day!

Going to a barbeque at my brothers tonight so need an excuse as to why i'mnot drinking! We haven't told anyone yet apart from my best friend! 

xxxx


----------



## Titi

Ava-Why don't you accept a drink if someone offers and then just leave it hanging around somewhere? I've read that leaves the least amount of suspicion. 
Or any chance that you can say DH really feels like drinking today and you are going to be DD? Sometimes we actually do this.


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Titi, I ended up telling them!! As soon as I got there my brother asked me straight away! I couldn't lie! My mum said my face looks drawn which apparently is a sign! I feel a bit disappointed but I guess I need their support so it is probably for the best that they know in case anything does go wrong!

Hope you had a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Titi

Ava I don't blame you-I couldn't imagine keeping it a secret from my family-even if I was nervous. ! Drawn face, eh? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ava Grace

yeah apparently that is an old wives tale i'm not sure how true it is!!

Are you due to ov soon hun? xx


----------



## fairygirl

Haha, my mum and DFs aunt said I looked peaky in the early days, before I announced. Hope everything is ok ladies xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

How was the move FG? xxx


----------



## fairygirl

We're in! Getting used to my new home. Feels much bigger with furniture in and I love saying baby's room x


----------



## Titi

Glad you are all moved! How exciting but how ironic that the crazy neighbors moved out finally-right before you did!

Should be oving any day!!!! :sex: time.

Hey FG-don't answer if this is too personal but is preggo sex all its cracked up to be???


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, I can't get in the mood Hun :( my poor DF.


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwwwww I've heard that too.......Not fair to be on the non-mood end of it instead of the "heightened feelings down there" end, huh? ..

I can't believe you are halfway through now!!!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Titi, haven't heard from you in a while. Are you ok??

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Sweetie (& Olive!!!!) Thanks for asking, I am okay. This last AF was really hard on me-makes 1and1/2 years trying, official, and had decided to break for summer if nothing, which is heartbreaking, but so is trying so hard every month and then AF showing up. I think it's okay to close up Believe-I know you girls are so busy and I will be keeping up with you lovely ladies in your journals and Facebook!!!!!!!! : ) :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi Beleive will stay open and you can still come and see me in my journal and on facebbok.

I'm sorry you are having a break but I do understand. Keep in touch lovely xxx


----------



## Titi

I sure will hun! I love to follow both of you girls-it's inspiring and I'm so happy for you BOTH!!!! : )


----------



## fairygirl

Big :hugs: all round.


----------



## Ava Grace

Love you girls too xxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Sorry long time no write for me. I have been getting daily emails though from your journals and have been keeping up. 

Ava haved loved watching your little prune change from one name to another every week as it got bigger and stronger!

Well update on me:
Still broken up and going through divorce and house sale. 
The really fit toy boy was a bit of a player, but we have now become really good friends and visit each other a little bit and have a nice chat and brew. 

I have been on a date with a guy in the army, he is now in Afghan and we are going to meet up when he comes back, but only as friends as we found we got on amazingly well, but i didn't feel ready for a relationship and he is also going througha divorce and felt the same. We speak most days via facebook or msn and I am looking forward to him coming back and us being good friends. 

I had a f buddy in the RAF who didn't last very long. He had an amazing toned body, but sadly it was not to be! I'm not too fussed about him.

Been going to dance class and have been doing Burlesque and Belly dancing now. Also last night booked to start snow boarding lessons with the hope to be able to learn to do it and then go on a snowboarding hol next year.

Had a lot of bad news as well. Sadly my uncle passed away at the end of July which was devastating for the family. My sister decided to leave her partner after five years that weekend and has been living here with me since then. They also have a house and dog and chickens to sort out. 

I hope everyone is still ok. I look out for you all on Facebook and I am always reading the daily emails off here when I get them to keep up with you all. 

Back on the pill as well at the minute which was something i didn't want to do, but I had a little scare and decided it wasn't worth the hassle and went to the drs and asked what was best.

sorry this is a bit like me me me, but I just thought I would update you on the comings and goings over the last few months. Most importantly though is that I am very happy. I have bad days, but mostly good and I realise this was deffo the right thing to do.

Take care all, keep believing. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic!! It is sooo good to hear from you hun. I may be following you in the divorce direction my pig of a husband had an affair :(

Glad to hear you are all ok though sweetie. Keep in touch xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Girls-I'm so sorry I've been MIA lately it's been so busy at work and with seemingly no preggo news from me ever, it's harder to come on B&B much and I'm so lucky to have you all as FB friends!

Nic-I'm sorry I've not been able to get back to you before now. I have wanted to and am so glad to hear that you are feeling well and having so much fun! I'm jealous of all the things you are getting to do and glad to hear you are dating.

AVA-I don't know what to say hun-I am astounded by your post!!! Are you okay sweetie???????????????????????


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey all,

Still around and popping in. 

I questioned whether or not to post in here today as the four of us who originally started this thread have all had a crappy time. 

It made me wonder how in one small thread every one of us has had to deal with something quite traumatic and made me think that this thread wasn't good and had some negative energy around it. 

That changed though when i realised how much I had relied on the thread to keep me going, to help me believe that there was still hope out there no matter what was thrown at us. 

I think what i am trying to say is that despite the pain and heartache and all the problems and difficulties we all have faced and will face over the next few months, keep believing. 

When we lose the ability to believe, then we lose hope, and if there is one thing that knowing you guys has taught me then that is: that there is always hope. 

Thank you for keeping me believing and I hope that in return one day i help you to believe too. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I never stopped believing, even now. We have to think of this thread as a way of bringing us together, as a support. xxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

I agree with you FG. It is fate that we were drawn together and I wouldn't have been able to do anything without you girls.

I heart you all :) Big hugs all around xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I heart you all too, sat here sobbing. xxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

me too nic xxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

What we all like, it's like the old days on here. The three of us on here blubbing and chatting away. xxxxx

Miss u all so much and miss being here so much too. I so so wish one day it would happen for me. 

Love you all so so much xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

It will happen for you Nic xx

It is amazing how in 10 months our lives have changed, let's hope the next 10 are filled with joy xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I hope so too hun, maybe i should join the wtt thread? there are girls on there who don't even have a partner yet. At least I have that! 

big hugs to everyone. :0)


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey girls, we haven't been on this for a while and I thought it would be nice to keep it going. It was such a positive thread. A nice place to just chat to each other.

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I agree, 

So as it is coming up to that time of year again are we going for the real trees?
I have my advent calendar all ready- woohoo!!!

xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm def having a real tree I just love the smell :)

I havent bought advent calanders yet but I will get at the weekend. I can't actually believe it is a year since last xmas!! 

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I know. I remember going through the real tree thing last year! I'm at my mums so hers is what I will settle with. Although it does take hours to put up. Think I will be making myself scarce on that day!! Arguments usually break out. 

Just seen a house that I am interested in buying. x


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh that is exciting hun, is it ner your family?

I don't want to bring any negativity into here but i'm raging right now (see my journal!)

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah, just replied to it hun. Not good at all. What is he playing at?

It's near to my mums, but i'm looking for houses that I think I could rent out as well. xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

It's a shame mine isn't in your area you could've rented that! :)

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I know :) Oh well, i'm looking at moving southwards next year anyway. xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Yay! Move near me...

xx


----------



## fairygirl

Hello ladies,
Ava, Just about to visit your journal hun.

We're having a fake tree this year. No way we could handle needles on this carpet. Plus we are being given it so we have a little bit of money to spend on nicer decorations than our budget Argos ones from last year. Already bought a couple from Past Times (Where I have done pretty much all my Christmas shopping).


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls!!!
I don't think I'm going to give up B&B with AF when I go on my break. I couldn't bear to miss everyone so much in addition to not ttc. 

Ava-just about to check out your journal...I'll post there once I have a read.

I have been looking for a good advent calendar. We are also having a fake tree. I love real ones so much but we are a little depressed to be bothered with it this year and have a fake one on hand anyhows. It is never the same here without snow. I've been in this climate for 14 years and never do get used to it at the holidays.


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks girls, I don't want to write about it in here (this is a happy place!) but thank you for your support tonight. I sometimes wonder what the hell I woudl do without you girls and BnB! xx


----------



## fairygirl

We're due snow this weekend Titi! I love watching it and don't mind walking in fresh snow but I hate traveling in it.

Ava, I love how you have decided this is a happy place, I think that is a good plan, keeps us thinking positive things even at the worse of times.

I think there's something wrong with me, I'm actually feeling festive, I like the idea of Christmas for once (even though you'd think I'd be the opposite..and yeah I have moments) but it seems quite nice that we can make our house all homely with decorations. When I sent Paul out with some money and instructions to buy me something nice to get him out of the house whilst I did some housework on Saturday he bought me some flowers and a Thortons Advent Calender with my name on.


----------



## Ava Grace

aww bless Paul that is so sweet. I'm glad you are looking forward to christmas hun. It will be your last one before you are Mr & Mrs :)

I might treat myself to an advent calendar tomorrow:)

xx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so excited about my wedding too, maybe that's why Christmas appeals to me coz once that's over it is all wedding! I think it is really sinking in that we are having a proper wedding and just how many people are travelling up to see it and now I want everything to be perfect rather than just making do.

My Thorntons one has the usual countdown plus 4 other slabs of chocolate!


----------



## Titi

Yes Happy Haven for all of us!

Ava, btw, what is Haribo?

FG-I'm so glad to hear you are looking forward to the season! I used to love to bake xmas cookies at first snow with some xmas music on and maybe a nice spiced or mulled drink.....I miss the snow so much at this time but don't miss the cold or the ice. I was always scared driving in it.

Hi Nic!! I love how broody your oh is!!!


----------



## Titi

ps fg that was so sweet of Paul!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi do you not have Haribo? It's lovely jelly sweets sometimes with sugar on then. Ooh I will have to send you some :) x x


----------



## Titi

mmmmmm those sound delish!!!! It's so weird-I think you have just about everything we have but we don't have HALF the stuff you do!!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I love this little happy place. Strong possible chance I am going Spain for Christmas! Can't wait. Xx


----------



## fairygirl

Nic! You are so lucky! Why Spain my lovely?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Well his mum and dad booked it and now can't go. So they have given it to us. Four days from 24-28 in a hotel in southern Spain. Over Christmas to help get me through the festive period. he really is a sweet heart. He is sorting it all out. He's even booked us a hotel for Friday and been to inspect the room to check it's good enough! 

How lovely about the flowers and calendar. You should look forward to Xmas. The future is all we have, if we live in the past then we'll never live life to the full. :) . Remember the past, and use the lessons you've learnt and strength you've gained to make it a better future.

Feeling very philisophical tonight! 
Xx


----------



## fairygirl

Spain sounds like a lovely getaway. Is he quite tidy and regimented from being in the army?


----------



## Titi

oh Nic that is amazing!!!!!! Romantic and I'd love to see pics and hear ALL the details. I have always dreamed of going to Spain.......


----------



## nuttynicnak

Erm, no he's not really that tidy or regimented. He knows how to iron and does he fair share of things. If i cook for example he mostly washes up. 

He likes to be on time for things and wants people to be on time, but quite often he is later than he says, and he doesn't get stressed about things like that. He doesn't understand if i am in a mood either. His response is when blokes he knows are in a mood it is usually because they've just lost their mate and that gives them a right to be. 

I think because he has seen a lot of things (he has been to afghan three times) he doesn't view things the same as me. What i might think is bad is nothing compared to what he has had to deal with. 

He really makes me put things into perspective and has made me feel a lot more confident again. 

I am really looking forward to it. Sipping cocktails on christmas day woohooo!


----------



## Ava Grace

Wow nic Spain for Xmas sounds lovely! It sounds like you have a very sound guy there. I like his theory about being moody! It does put things into perspective. 

Hope your all ladies x x x


----------



## Ava Grace

Wow nic Spain for Xmas sounds lovely! It sounds like you have a very sound guy there. I like his theory about being moody! It does put things into perspective. 

Hope your all ladies x x x


----------



## fairygirl

Thought I'd pop into our happy place! Anyone got news? I need cheering up.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi sweetie I did a car boot today and earnt £75 I'm very proud of myself :)
How are you today? 
I like this happy place x x


----------



## fairygirl

Well done on making monies! 
I'm still in a funk :shrug:


----------



## Ava Grace

Oh no anything I can do to cheer you up?
Have you done your Xmas shopping yet? X x


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm hoping to move to somewhere picturesque. 
Hope you're ok? X


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls,
Hope you all like my fb album.
Thinking of you all lots xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I loved it hun, 

It really did make me feel safe, especially after the shit that was last year. Think this year has to be all of our years. xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,
Sorry I've not written much. I pretty much just have kind of isolated myself inside over the past couple of weeks, not feeling much like talking or doing things or anything! 
My last cycle concluded year two of ttc and my last medicated cycle and therefore the last cycle we'd be actively trying without taking a break (it's total mental f*%kwittage to try and keep this up right now). That would have been hard enough but I got to 17dpo before witch showed so I actually was starting to hope....
It's been so hard as it is really starting to sink it and feel like we are not going to ever have a baby. I tried to get excited about adoption for a while but it is daunting and overwhelming in its own right and also of course in all honesty not the same as experiencing a pregnancy and your own child.......So, I have been in a real depression about this.....I know to others it may seem like we still have a chance, or it "could happen/might happen/probably will happen"-whatever, but to me, it feels firmly solidified that it is not possible for us and dealing with this emotionally has been gutting.

I have been keeping up with all of you I just haven't felt well enough to talk much and mostly trying to avoid BNB as much as possible. 

More later,
Lots of love and hugs


----------



## nuttynicnak

Big hugs titi. Wish there was something to say, but nothing will make it feel any better. 

:hug:


----------



## Titi

Thanks hun-just the support of you girls means so much. 2010 wasn't easy for any of us-I just hope we can all have a much better year!!!


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Titi, I so wish I had a magic wand.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi girls, Big hugs Titi. FG thank you for the FB card it was lovely having that. Gilrs 2011 is going to be a positive year for us I know it. 
I love this thread it is a very positive place.
xxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

We are all going to have an amzing year. 

Weddings, births, moving houses, new cars and all sorts. Woohooo. 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

It's been nine months since we had a posting in here.

In nine months I have:
Moved house to a picturesque part of the country
Moved job
Bought a new car
Celebrated a year of my new relationship with the guy I now live with.

Anyone else like to celebrate something?

xxx


----------



## Titi

That's an awesome 9 months Nic! MUCH better year than the one before it. Things will be happening for you so soon, before you know it-and better than ever.

I don't have much to celebrate besides my anny. Seems like life is standing still (or moving backward) for me............


----------



## nuttynicnak

What about the gorgeous holidays?

You could also say that the realisation of what you needed to do was also done in the last nine months. I would say that this was a big progress for you. 

xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm pregnant with another beautiful baby boy.
I got married.
I moved house.
I had a holiday or two.
I transformed a class.
I'm working towards my special needs teaching goal.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yay!!!!

That's also a lot!

xxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Well I have had my gorgeous boy Spencer and I can honestly say he is the best thing that has ever happened to me. Everyday I say thank you for him and I feel very very lucky to have him. I also moved house and have now gone back to work 3 days which I'm quite proud of.
Loved seeing believe back up in my user cp girls missed you all x


----------



## Titi

nuttynicnak said:


> What about the gorgeous holidays?
> 
> You could also say that the realisation of what you needed to do was also done in the last nine months. I would say that this was a big progress for you.
> 
> xxxx

aww thanks Nic.....lots of the holidays are just to trick myself into thinking it's fun and okay not to be a mum and to distract us.....not to mention proving everyone wrong that relaxing and holidays do NOT make a baby! If so I'd have about 20 kids since we started ttc!!

But.....you're right, it's been such a struggle for me. I hate to try too much harder because its so hard emotionally with each let down. I swear not being able to get pregnant is like someone dying each month.


----------



## Titi

I'm glad to chat again too! I'd also like to start Tinsel Tots back up again for another holiday-even if it will be my 3rd xmas trying for baby. : (


----------



## nuttynicnak

Tinsel tots was great, i remember those days!

Titi- I'm so sorry for how you feel.I wish I had a magic wand for you. 

:hug: instead. xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm very excited about your IUI appointment Titi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Me too. xxx


----------



## Titi

:dust: :dust:

The PMA affirmation

Hello universe we'd like to say.
That we believe in you day by day
we look to you each day and night
In the hope that you hear our plight

Our request is simple; from us to you.
we don't mind if it's pink or blue
Love we'd give, of that were sure
Please bring a baby to our door.

We leave this with you to hear our dreams.
from all of us here, we're now a team.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

I got a white feather on my windscreen this morning :cloud9:


----------



## Titi

: ) :cloud9:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Come on Nugget. Believe thread is here for him as well. xxx


----------



## Titi

Yes-it's going to be a very beautiful new chapter for another Believer since this thread was started almost two years ago!! FG-Can't wait for Nugget's arrival! Nic-I also can't wait to see what our further chapters are going to bring for us!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

me either hun, tempted to post the chapters of my book in my journal xxx


----------



## Titi

Congratulations FG!!!!!!!!!!! He's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yay, welcome baby Noah xx


----------



## Titi

yay Believe Babies!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I thought I'd revive this thread again after conversations in both your journals. 

I am gonna do cards from my other set. Felt drawn to them. 

Titi: The Outdoors card. 
Archangel Jophiel 'Go outside, get some fresh air, and connect with nature to relieve stress and gain new, creative ideas.'

Nic: The Leadership card
Archangel Gabriel 'It is time for you to assume your leadership power and position, and lovingly guide others.'

Myself: The Compassion card.
Archangel Zadkiel 'Soften your heart with respect to this situation, and all the people involved, including yourself.'

Well my card could refer to a whole number of things! I guess I'll just have to be a nicer person all round!


----------



## Titi

Thanks FG! I needed that card. Will take marlow on a stroll today. I do need to get out. I like your other cards too, think they are fitting!!! 

More later getting ready for work. xoxo


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oooh thank you, not sure what mine means yet, but sure it will come to me at some point! 
xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Right, what I didn't tell you was I also got a card telling me to counsel people.

So Titi here's my thoughts:
Ltttc is beginning to define you as a person just as Nic found being 28 and having her marriage end define her, and being a mother with no child on Earth define me. Now these experiences changed who we are and will never be forgotten mainly because of the pain but we can go forward. I do recognise that your situation is different in that Nic and I had a loss that was very final, but yours isn't, you haven't lost ttc. Nic and I both decided to experience new things and keep going to move forward. 

For now though I just want for us to define you away from Ltttc:

-You are the owner of a successful business which will soon become a family business.
-You have taught children at church.
-You have coped through a tough time with your family and been a support to them.
-You have been supportive towards your bnb friends.
-You have travelled to amazing places.
-You are a good person, always have been, always will be.

I bet there's more we could add! And whilst you are Ltttc is there anything new you'd like to add?


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwwwww FG-I'm moved to tears from you being so thoughtful and helping. It's so insightful too....I have become totally defined by LTTTC so much that I do not know what I am aside from it anymore. I can't live like this but I don't know what else b/c it's going against everything I've ever thought!!! 

What sweet ways you view me....this means so much I'm at a loss of what else to say. But you are right. No amount of me TRYING or even NOT TRYING (took the 9 month ttc break) has gotten me away from this and I need to redefine myself somehow. I need to add some things to that list. Maybe even new things......"who else do I WANT to be?".

I am going to mull this all over. xoxoxoxoxox to the millionth degree!! :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so happy I could do something for you I'm crying too :hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I would also like to add some things as well. 

You are a daughter. One who has helped out her mother. 
You are a sister, one who found her brother work.
You are a true friends, one who I have always thought of as being an amazing inspiration. 

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass, it is about learning to dance in the rain. 

Rain is heavy at the minute for you hun, learn to dance again in it and then the rest will get easier. xx


----------



## fairygirl

And always believe after the storm comes a rainbow. And just in case you forget there's one in my avatar!


----------



## fairygirl

Nic I think your card could mean leading you OH towards being a father in the more traditional sense and not just a wallet. And you're right, him being her friend on Facebook isn't parenting (neither is letting your under age child join for your own gain), he does need to sort things with his ex. xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I hope so, he isn't a dad at the minute, he is a meal ticket. 

She doesn't listen, no matter how hard we try, she just doesn't listen to anything we say or do. We have tried and tried with so many things and all that happens is she just stop us having contact for a period of time.

x


----------



## fairygirl

She obviously feels threatened and overprotective of her daughter. And over compensating by letting her daughter get the best of everything and I'd imagine spoiling her (with his money). I think it's be interesting to get her to answer the question of Why? Why doesn't she want OH to get time with his daughter or a more heavy loaded Why doesn't she want her daughter to spend time with her father? Why does she want to take that away? Why does she feel the need to spend outrageously? Why does her daughter need fb?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yup you are right about the materials bit, she gets everything and I mean everything. The thing is, and she doesn't realise it, she doesn't want this, we spend hardly any money on her really (apart from food etc) and take her to the park, library, read with her and she loves it. 

Tried the whys. All we get is you F**ing cs and ts and then she hangs up. Then she says that while she lives with her then she decides everything. We can do nothing. 

xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Hmm.. I wonder what she feels so guilty about that she behaves like that? 

***
My brain is definately in 'insight' mode. Some other bnb friends were talking about how nice it was that whilst everyone bought baby something it was their mum/mil that bought them something and how lovely that was. I realised that that is true for me too, as much as I moan about having no relationship with my mum she bought me flowers! My dad bought along a book I might like to borrow even though I've told him 100 times I can't read that author. So there we have it. My parents were there for me in their own way. Wow :blush:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Very insightful. 

She cheated on OH so he left her when the baby was six months old. (he just couldn't stay).

Then he needed time out so left the country for a year to deal with it all. All his family know what she did and she doesn't face any of them. Some of her family do as well. 

I think she is also punishing him for leaving her (she wanted to give it another go, but he couldn't trust her at all)

I get really frustrated when people who are supposed to know me, don't listen when I say things that I don't like or wont. If that makes sense?

You are doing wonderful with Noah by the way. I do read your journal, but don't always post as I can't help with the issues of the pooing etc! :rofl:

xx


----------



## fairygirl

What are you supposed to like or want?

I think I need to stop being cross with my mum now. As my aunt said yesterday 'she is who she is'.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah she is. xx

I mean for christmas presents and things like that. I always end up with something completely unsuitable for me or something that I really wouldn't have. It gets frustrating sometimes. That's what I meant. 

I have sensitive skin so have allergies to most beauty products. Most people know this about me, but then they buy me gift sets from shops that I can't use. This prob sounds ungrateful, but I would much rather not be bought anything then have to waste something. It frustrates me that they clearly know my issuesd yet still insist on buying me something unsuitable. 

Does that make sense? xx


----------



## fairygirl

Perfect sense! Xx
Maybe you need to hint a bit harder, if you know they're likely to get you smellies say how impressed you are with xyz that you've started using.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Glad :thumbup:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hello ladies hope you are all ok? X


----------



## nuttynicnak

hey, 

missed you on here xxx 

how are u? xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

:wave:


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm ok thanks nic just stupidly busy trying to juggle being a working my mum! I do love it but don't have much time for anything. I can't believe Spencer is 9 months now time is going way to quick! The little monkey is almost walking!!! 
How are you both? X


----------



## nuttynicnak

Nine months, wow! Where has that time gone?

And walking. I can hardly believe it! 

I'm good thanks. Ntnp now which is nice, just going to see where it leads and hope for the best.

Saw you were wtt again! Maybe we'll be bump buds! Xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm really looking forward to the draw now, I wonder what I will get?

Oooh, Can i predict that I might get:
Study
Money

one of those two. xx


----------



## Titi

yes! right? I can say I AM very curious to what the universe has in store for us. It must be something big as to not have granted us our baby after all these years!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah, think it will be. I am curious to see what it has in progress, although I already have some ideas as to where I am going. xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

deleted


----------



## Titi

:shock: 

:happydance:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ha ha. xxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

It's been a few months since anyone came in here and once again our lives have all changed. I wonder what brought us all together that time. I just know its been a roller coaster xx


----------



## fairygirl

I think we last got together at the new year. 

I keep seeing 7s and Paul keeps noticing 23s !


----------



## nuttynicnak

What do they mean again. Xx


----------



## fairygirl

The link is on the first post of this thread x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Will have a look tomorrow xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hello believe thread.

I've just read the entire posts in here from start to finish. It's promoted tears of joy and tears of anguish as well. 

When we started this thread we all had such high hopes and by the middle it really did feel like we were trying to run up a vertical hill.

One thing that has been consistent throughout is the support of the ladies who started this and the ones that joined. You can't buy friendships like that.

Thank you universe for giving me those special ladies to get me through the toughest two years so far. 

And thank you to Ava, Titi and Fairygirl for the insight, the support, the angel cards!, and just the sheer hope each one of them gives me.

I am truly blessed to be surrounded by these special people an I know one day we will meet (pref in Florida!) 

Xxxxx
That is all xx


----------



## fairygirl

Hello Believe Thread :kiss: 
I want to run upstairs and get the Angel cards!


----------



## fairygirl

* Peace * Archangel Chamuel _ "Peace comes from remembering that only love is real." _


----------



## nuttynicnak

:friends: strength, peace and love xx


----------



## Titi

that is a great card FG! Thank you, I love the cards. Will have to look back as well and see. I kind of can't believe that all this time and now everyone has experienced pg but me, ever....not in a sad, make you feel bad kinda of way but just sort of disbelief. I wish I knew what the ending is for me. I don't even imagine-I can't imagine.

Love you all the best!!!

I will host you all WHENEVER the universe says it's time!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Love the card and always nice coming in here. You girls are all amazing x


----------



## fairygirl

This is a nice site. I meant to come in here to let you know that there was a white feather on my kitchen floor this morning and gone when I went back. I do trust that the angels are looking out for me, I just need t know what they have planned and what I need to do to make it happen! I need motivation but it's hard as I don't know the goal. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yup, it's almost as if they're telling you to go somewhere/do something but then you font know what. It always reveals itself though! 

I keep getting 11:11 had it at least five times this week, think its reassurance for me. X


----------



## fairygirl

It's so frustrating!


----------



## fairygirl

Oh it would help if I posted the link to the site I found https://www.angelmessenger.net/free-angel-card-readings/


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah it is frustrating! I was going through it with ex. I sensed it was what I needed to do x


----------



## nuttynicnak

:dust: for Titi please. She deserves to be with us x


----------



## fairygirl

:dust:


----------



## Ava Grace

:dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Whilst I had the cards out:

'Angel Therapy' Archangel Raphael "Give your cares and worries to us angels, and allow us to take your burdens."


----------



## Ava Grace

That's a good card honey x x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks xxx


----------



## Titi

you're the best FG, thanks!

Love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

U too Hun x


----------



## fairygirl

For Titi (I knew I had to draw you a card after splitting the pack but then I couldn't remember the number I had to count because I sensed the number a few days ago, so I took the 3 I thought it could be.)


https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z264/mongfairygirl/be4366a90af05fdfffda9f1fb04decea.jpg


----------



## nuttynicnak

They look good for you titi x


----------



## Ava Grace

The crystal card is perfect for you Titi x


----------



## Titi

HOLY CRAP! Those cards are amazing given what I am going through right now! And FG you are giving me chills b/c I just now posted in my journal (before seeing this!) about going to a pyschic again yesterday! You must have picked up on it!!! EEEEEK~

thank you-for doing the cards...I so need this all right now.


----------



## Titi

okay-this is for me :dust:..........the universe hopefully is aligning for us all to be pg together...I have four months for it to happen so that we can all experience it together.....PMA PMA!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nuttynicnak

:dust: xx


----------



## fairygirl

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

Last night on a tv show somebody used the term PMA. I think it's a sign!! : )

well, we won't get pg for lack of trying, that's for sure. We have had a LOT of :sex: this week!


----------



## Ava Grace

Yay! For pma Titi - you deserve it so much x


----------



## Ava Grace

Happy Xmas to you all x x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## fairygirl

Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## Titi

Merry Christmas my lovely girls!! And special Congrats to Nic!


----------

